# BRP 2012 Summer series !!! At NORCAR



## BudBartos

Well Here are the race dates for the 2012 BRP indoor summer series.

Hope We can continue the FUN so come out and make it happen :thumbsup:

All BRP points races will be on the oval. NORCAR will also be running 1/18th road course on the same dates.
Also for summer is h the new rookie class !!!!

NORCAR at the gate: May 5th and 19th June 2nd and 23rd July14 Aug 4th and 25th Sept 8th there are 8 series races with 3 through outs.

Awards will be on Sept 29 !!!

Rules same as last winter series !!!!


Lipo basic rules
*LiPo 3100Kv Brushless Class *

*Motor *– BRP 3100Kv Brushless Motor
*Battery* – 2s, 20c, 800mAh LiPo 
Battery choices
- *Sky LiPo (preferred battery)*
- Gens Lipo
- Turnigy LiPo
- Zippy LiPo
Battery must be in factory shrink wrap with visible markings identifying pack specs.

*ESC:*
Any 1/18th speed control set at *0 degrees of timing*
Acceptable ESC’s
- *HobbyWing 25A 1/18th speed control (preferred ESC)*
- HobbyWing 18A 1/18th
- Tekin Mini Rage
- Castel Creations Mamba 1/18th Sport or Pro

*Gearing:*
Pinion = 10 tooth BRP press on 
Spur = 48 tooth BRP
Rear Tire max OD is 1.400

*Body:*
Any *BRP* body stock car body ( No wedge, B mod, Por, GTP ect.
Spoiler – No more than 3/4" tall from trunk lid. 3 7/8" wide Max. 

*Protest:*
To ensure all racers are legal. At the end of a heat you can protest a racers run. 
Process of Protest:
1. Approach Race Director with protest of racer and $10 
2. Race Director will check protested racers ESC via computer link
a. If racer is found to have greater than 0 degrees of timing, or other non-legal attribute – the run is disqualified and thrown out. $10 is returned to the racer who protested
b. If racer is found to be legal – the $10 is awarded to that racer

Also there is a claiming rule $20.00 to claim a racers motor.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cant wait to run the summer series!

Entree fee for the summer series is $15 for the oval class, and if you would like to run road, add $5! That's $20 to run both road and oval this summer!!!!!

Don't forget, on the LiPo's - the balance plug must be available to test voltage, and can not be plugged into anything on the car!


----------



## martian 710

Micro, you have a PM!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> 3 through outs.


That's 3 "throw outs", meaning your 3 worst results aren't counted (like if you break, or miss a race day).


----------



## Micro_Racer

*3100Kv Motors*

For the summer series, any of the below 3100Kv brushless motors can be used:

1. Red Can "Finned" BRP marked
2. Tacon green can factory marked
3. Red Can "smooth" BRP marked
4. Blue Can "Finned" BRP (for the 3 guys who have them - enjoy)

Claim rule will apply to all motors.

Starting in the 2012-2013 Winter Series - ONLY THE SMOOTH CAN MOTOR will be legal. 

This give you the entire summer to use older motors, and save the $15 for a new smooth can motor, if you don't currently have one. :tongue:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

]Every time I turn around someone changes the rules. What happened to the blue 3100 mototr I now running. I payed good money in good faith when I bought it. Why can't I still run it?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sell it to Pat. He seems to like running illegal motors.


----------



## Micro_Racer

You just purchased a red can smooth motor - right out of my car!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> ]Every time I turn around someone changes the rules. What happened to the blue 3100 mototr I now running. I payed good money in good faith when I bought it. Why can't I still run it?


Well quit turning around!


----------



## jamesj

Donald Deutsch said:


> ]Every time I turn around someone changes the rules. What happened to the blue 3100 mototr I now running. I payed good money in good faith when I bought it. Why can't I still run it?


i agree with u every time we turn around rules are being changed, but really what can we do, how long will the company that makes the smooth red can motors keep making the motors... if the blue finned motors are 3100 then why we can't run them??????????


----------



## DMiz

By this time next year we will be running a half finned purple motor.:freak:.Maybe we should've stuck with that silver canned motor from Associated.My blue 3100 motor will be making it's final voyage on the 31st,if anyone wants to claim it,I will take 200.00 for it lol Hey Antiques cost a lot of money.:wave:


----------



## TangTester

CarbonJoe said:


> Sell it to Pat. He seems to like running illegal motors.


 never proven!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> never proven!


I thought Judge Judy found you guilty...

I saw the show...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Blue Can Motor - REALLY!!!!! Their are only 8 of them, and they are over a year old! That was the original motor we used to test the 3100Kv class. You can't get them anymore! The red finned motor and the green Tacon motors are always out of stock. You guys have no idea how hard it was to find the manufacture of the motors, so we could always have motors in stock! I had to learn Japanese (or at least translate the emails) to work directly with the company that makes all the motors. We have a single source now, so that we can continue to stock motors - of the same color and make. 

James, Don and Dave - go ahead and run your 3100Kv blue motor for the summer.


----------



## sg1

If Micro was nice he would claim everyone's motor then they could buy the smooth can red ones


----------



## BudBartos

Just paint them !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> For the summer series, any of the below 3100Kv brushless motors can be used:
> 
> 1. Red Can "Finned" BRP marked
> 2. Tacon green can factory marked
> 3. Red Can "smooth" BRP marked
> 4. Blue Can "Finned" BRP (for the 3 guys who have them - enjoy)
> 
> Claim rule will apply to all motors.
> 
> Starting in the 2012-2013 Winter Series - ONLY THE SMOOTH CAN MOTOR will be legal.
> 
> This give you the entire summer to use older motors, and save the $15 for a new smooth can motor, if you don't currently have one. :tongue:


Sorry Micro I don't agree with this rule change and were did it come from???
If You have a motor thats legal for the summer it should be legal as long as were running 3100 !!!! I have a pefectly good red finned marked 3100 and I would still want to use it as long as it was good.
I think the claim rule is good enough for now.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The intent was to cycle out old motors. Tacon and the finned motors have not been available for over 6 months. We can discuss at the March 31st race.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I had to learn Japanese (or at least translate the emails) to work directly with the company that makes all the motors.


You should have learned Chinese. We're probably all going to be speaking it in the not too distant future!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

True that! It was a very interesting undertaking! The language barrier was very difficult to work through at first. Once I found the actual company that manufactures the motors (about 15 long distance calls), and moved from phone to email, it was much easier to communicate. The English to Japanese text editors were extremely helpful. My new friend Kaie Pionge and I have learned a lot about international commerce and each other! Kaie lives in Hong Kong, he is the same age as me, and has 1 daughter..... we have a lot in common!


----------



## CarbonJoe

And he can't run the blue motors either!

Unless the old motors are somehow illegal (too fast?), since they were legal, and are still the same rating, they should still be legal. That's my opinion.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> True that! It was a very interesting undertaking! The language barrier was very difficult to work through at first. Once I found the actual company that manufactures the motors (about 15 long distance calls), and moved from phone to email, it was much easier to communicate. The English to Japanese text editors were extremely helpful. My new friend Kaie Pionge and I have learned a lot about international commerce and each other! Kaie lives in Hong Kong, he is the same age as me, and has 1 daughter..... we have a lot in common!


Shyniah is in her second year of Chinese at highschool. Maybe you can hire her as a translator!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you for your input Bud.


----------



## Tread1

CarbonJoe said:


> Unless the old motors are somehow illegal (too fast?), since they were legal, and are still the same rating, they should still be legal. That's my opinion.


Come on Joe,don't bring common sense into this!:tongue:


----------



## jamesj

Donald Deutsch said:


> Thank you for your input Bud.


yes same here thanks for the inpute bud.....


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> yes same here thanks for the inpute bud.....


Ya.. what Jame's said!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Thanks for the input, Bud!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Summer Series Dates - see flyer!


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet can't wait :thumbsup: Thanks Micro


----------



## all4fun

I'm in for some summertime fun myself...and hopefully with some of the Toledo gang too! :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Summer Series Dates - see flyer!


Yo Micro,
Do all those BRP dates include Novice? Don't forget to let me know when those receivers come in. Dude, why did you sabotage my car...WHY?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Yo Micro,
> Do all those BRP dates include Novice? Don't forget to let me know when those receivers come in. Dude, why did you sabotage my car...WHY?


All the BRP dates include novice!!

Receivers and radios are on order directly from the manufacture overseas!!
In stock and shipping


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes, all the BRP Summer Series races will include the new Rookie class. 

The receivers are on order. Hope to have them by the next BRP race. 

I had to sabotage your car. I could not have a RTR beat me


----------



## DMiz

Wayne you have pm


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes, all the BRP Summer Series races will include the new Rookie class.
> 
> The receivers are on order. Hope to have them by the next BRP race.
> 
> I had to sabotage your car. I could not have a RTR beat me


I can't even beat my 4yr. old son.


----------



## pete_p

*Rookie*



pete_p said:


> I can't even beat my 4yr. old son.


So is novice now called rookie? Or are those two seperate classes? I just need to know when to bring gino.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Novice=Rookie


----------



## CarbonJoe

Pete=Rookie
Gino=Expert


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Pete=Rookie
> Gino=Expert


Joe,
That was funny! I know I suck, but I still love racing. Someone needs to support "the gate" by buying stuff to replace the broken parts. As I told Mike...Give me time I'll be a contender!!! HaHa.


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Joe,
> That was funny! I know I suck, but I still love racing. Someone needs to support "the gate" by buying stuff to replace the broken parts. As I told Mike...Give me time I'll be a contender!!! HaHa.


"I coulda been a contenda"


----------



## pete_p

*Grand Masta "P"*



CarbonJoe said:


> "I coulda been a contenda"
> On The Waterfront "I could have been a contender" - YouTube


If I ever win a race, Wayne has to call me...Grand Masta "P".:dude:


----------



## sg1

If you're looking for extra practice we'll be running on our 1/10 oval layout (ice on each end) tomorrow night!

2 qualifiers and a main, racing starts at 7pm.

We'll have a few 1/10 vehicles along with a few BRP and a few novice.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> If you're looking for extra practice we'll be running on our 1/10 oval layout (ice on each end) tomorrow night!
> 
> 2 qualifiers and a main, racing starts at 7pm.
> 
> We'll have a few 1/10 vehicles along with a few BRP and a few novice.


I was planning on comming out, but gotta do the easter stuff tonight with the wife.


----------



## pete_p

*Sat. April 7th*



sg1 said:


> If you're looking for extra practice we'll be running on our 1/10 oval layout (ice on each end) tomorrow night!
> 
> 2 qualifiers and a main, racing starts at 7pm.
> 
> We'll have a few 1/10 vehicles along with a few BRP and a few novice.


Is anything going on tonight at the gate...Sat. April 7th.? Or was it just last night. I want to break something! -Grand Masta "P"


----------



## Easy

Happy Easter to all!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Is anything going on tonight at the gate...Sat. April 7th.? Or was it just last night. I want to break something! -Grand Masta "P"


Just last night. A hammer works to break stuff.


----------



## old_dude

pete_p said:


> Is anything going on tonight at the gate...Sat. April 7th.? Or was it just last night. I want to break something! -Grand Masta "P"


We are closed until next Friday the 13th. when the IRS Spring Challange rolls in.


----------



## Micro_Racer

First Summer Series race is in about 3 weeks (May 5th).
You can view the summer schedule at my web site (BRP dates)
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home
or the NORCAR web site has all are dates (BRP plus club races)
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

BRP is welcome at all NORCAR road race events.....


----------



## BudBartos

Is it summer yet ?


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Is it summer yet ?


LOL! I saw snow flakes here this afternoon.


----------



## BudBartos

Snow on the ground here tonight


----------



## Easy

It was getting white last night, too dark to see what is there yet.....


----------



## Easy

Just looked out again, and it is all white here. Good thing it isn't enough to plow because the plow is off the truck and in storage at the back of the barn......


----------



## pete_p

*1/18 open class*



Micro_Racer said:


> First Summer Series race is in about 3 weeks (May 5th).
> You can view the summer schedule at my web site (BRP dates)
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home
> or the NORCAR web site has all are dates (BRP plus club races)
> http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule
> 
> BRP is welcome at all NORCAR road race events.....


Last time I was at the gate I think there was a 1/18 open class. How often do you do that? Any rules...Motor, Esc, etc...? I WANT TO CRASH SOMETHING!!!:wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> I WANT TO CRASH SOMETHING!!!:wave:


You're Travis' hero!


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> You're Travis' hero!


Hey, If your not having fun...Don't do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Last time I was at the gate I think there was a 1/18 open class. How often do you do that? Any rules...Motor, Esc, etc...? I WANT TO CRASH SOMETHING!!!:wave:


That class was for the guys who came over from Toledo.
I'm not sure how often they will be running during the summer series, but when there is an open class you are more then welcome to run it


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> That class was for the guys who came over from Toledo.
> I'm not sure how often they will be running during the summer series, but when there is an open class you are more then welcome to run it


I figure I'll put the FUZE 8300kv in it, 3 cell lipo, 360 degree bumper, and some traxxas stampede tires on my BRP! Oh, and a roll cage. HaHa....


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## Mackin

Roar Region 5 race this weekend. Come out and check it out.
.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

My overtime at work may be coming to an end at end of April....Bud or gate folks have good motors and batteries for sale??? Not thrilled with what i currently have. Plus I have rusty rc paws


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Yep Micro has them at the track.


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm
Thanks
Don


----------



## pete_p

*FS Receivers*



sg1 said:


> That class was for the guys who came over from Toledo.
> I'm not sure how often they will be running during the summer series, but when there is an open class you are more then welcome to run it


Did the FS Receivers ever get there yet? I'll be there on May 5th to get a few if you have them. My daughter has her first communion party that night. Hmmm...think I can sneak out to go to the races! How late are you racing that night?


----------



## BudBartos

2 more off weekend and then it's RACE time :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Can't wait, hope to have my car ready. Thanks for the "package"
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Working on a new paint scheme.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Working on a new paint scheme.


Go ahead, keep us in suspense.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

It is a throw back design that DW ran. It keeped him clean


----------



## ic-racer

Anyone care to help suggesting what I need to do to this car to make it competitive with the LiPo/Brushless cars the 6-year-old kids will be running in the Rookie class? Is there an upgrade kit available?

I ran this car twice in Strongsville back in 2003 or 4. Other than that I have never raced on carpet and would like to try again.












I guess I need to make it look like this:


----------



## BudBartos

6 yr old should be OK with that car. If You want to upgrade to mid motor You will need a chassis and mid motor rear pod plates.


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Working on a new paint scheme.


Anxious to see that new paint scheme....Micro. Dave Willey and I will both be there on the 5th. Hoping Matt H. will join us too, he's not sure yet.

Dave W.....BRP 3100 Oval, BRP 3100 Onroad, 4200 latemodel
Dave B......BRP 3100 Oval, BRP 3100 Onroan, and maybe 4200 latemodel
Matt H......BRP 3100 Oval, BRP 3100 Onroad if he makes it


----------



## ic-racer

BudBartos said:


> 6 yr old should be OK with that car. If You want to upgrade to mid motor You will need a chassis and mid motor rear pod plates.


Actually the car will be for me.  Just wondered if I can keep up with the young kids and their brushless motors. How bad do I need to be to qualify for the Rookie class?

I see Bud's answer to K-5 that stuff is available at the track. I guess I'll come on down the next race and get a body, 3100 motor, speed controller, lipo and new ball-bearing/diff rear tires, new pinion, etc, right? The brushless motor fits in place of the Parma motor? Or do I need to upgrade to the mid-motor configuration.

Is my ten year old AMB transponder still current?


----------



## Micro_Racer

ic-racer - welcome back to BRP racing! The NORCAR hobby shop will have everything you will need to get your car converted to a brushless system. In addition to the items above, you will need to get the larger rear pod plates to fit the brushless motor, and the mid-motor chassis. Your AMB should still work at the track.....


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> ic-racer - welcome back to BRP racing! The NORCAR hobby shop will have everything you will need to get your car converted to a brushless system. In addition to the items above, you will need to get the larger rear pod plates to fit the brushless motor, and the mid-motor chassis. Your AMB should still work at the track.....


Micro,
If we show up at 6:00 on the 5th, will there be any racing left for Gino? Did those receivers ever come in? I'm looking forward to crashing something soon. -Pete:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Pete - racing starts at 3pm. Depending on how many people attend, you may miss the 1st and 2nd qualifier.... Receivers are on the way. We should have them by the 5th.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Pete - racing starts at 3pm. Depending on how many people attend, you may miss the 1st and 2nd qualifier.... Receivers are on the way. We should have them by the 5th.


OK. We have a 1st Communion party until 5:00pm. But If we can get even a little racing in...Life is good. Going to buy 3 of those receviers if you got them. Since I have three BRP's...I might put something stuuupid in one of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Well....


We have 2 weeks till our 1st BRP points race of the new series.
I've looked over some possible track layouts so we can run road and oval.
I think it may be time for a "short" track layout with full radii on the ends (no ice).


See everyone in 2 weeks !!


----------



## old_dude

After a lot of thought I have decided to retire the Mini Late Model in favor of a BRP oval car. It was a fun ride, a little bit of a hand full but fun none the less.
Micro, I think that means I will need a motor the next time I see you at the track. Wayne is arranging everything else.

Ron


----------



## Micro_Racer

Welcome to the racing Ron! I will bring up a motor next week to our track change over. Looking forward to racing with you!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only one more weekend to get your oval and road programs ready! This summer series should be extremely competitive!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Welcome to the racing Ron! I will bring up a motor next week to our track change over. Looking forward to racing with you!


no motors at track


----------



## Micro_Racer

Plenty of motors will be at the track by March 5th....

The NORCAR hobby shop will have in stock all the parts/electronics for the BRP class.
1. all BRP chassis parts
2. all BRP tires options
3. ESC's
4. LiPo's
5. Motors
6. misc. supplies

everything a racer will need, will be on the wall!!!


----------



## TangTester

It does not matter K-5 won't be there.


----------



## BudBartos

I hear it's a long drive for him !!!!!
I will be there hope to have My road car ready to crash :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Will my road car be legal ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

ghoulardi said:


> Will my road car be legal ?


only one way to find out -- bring it to the track :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

ghoulardi said:


> Will my road car be legal ?


What motor are you using? :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> It does not matter K-5 won't be there.


Save me a seat between you and Bud,,,,,, I have a lot of brain picking to do :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

K-5 CAPER said:


> Save me a seat between you and Bud,,,,,, I have a lot of brain picking to do :thumbsup:


Dan,
You would have a lot of fun in the 3100 brushless class. Heck it's so much fun, I drive three hours to the gate to have fun with everyone. Great track layouts, great food, well supplied BRP parts in the hobby shop (and the rack) and most of all...... great people. :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> Heck it's so much fun, I drive three hours to the gate to have fun with everyone.


Really, I thought you drove to the Gate to kick me around in the M18 class? :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

all4fun said:


> Dan,
> You would have a lot of fun in the 3100 brushless class. Heck it's so much fun, I drive three hours to the gate to have fun with everyone. Great track layouts, great food, well supplied BRP parts in the hobby shop (and the rack) and most of all...... great people. :thumbsup:
> Dave


Dave that wasnt sarcasm.... miss racing hope to be there on the 5th need help with motors batts and set up :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TangTester

Anyone want to bet if k-5 is at the race...... It not like he has to drive 3 hours Dave. It's 3 minutes. It will takes him longer to pack his car.


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> Really, I thought you drove to the Gate to kick me around in the M18 class? :wave:


Hi Chuck.....you're missed. Hope you're going to join in on the fun with the gang on the 5th. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Anyone want to bet if k-5 is at the race...... It not like he has to drive 3 hours Dave. It's 3 minutes. It will takes him longer to pack his car.


If K5 shows.... you two will share the smallest pit table and you have to scrub his tires in all day


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> Hi Chuck.....you're missed. Hope you're going to join in on the fun with the gang on the 5th. :thumbsup:


I'm planning on being there.


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> I'm planning on being there.


Great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My new body all ready for the Summer Series!


----------



## Crusty

Nice! Darrell from about 1990!


----------



## Micro_Racer

yep - DW was the man with that car! I hope to beat the Wood's 21 car


----------



## Easy

Nice job Micro!!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> My new body all ready for the Summer Series!


Micro, real nice job.......looks real "clean". :thumbsup: The Tide car of DW was always one of my favorites back in the day. The Wood's 21 car will be taking a break for now as I will also be sport'n a new paint scheme. Stay tuned. Bet you can't guess what colors I will be using........


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> If K5 shows.... you two will share the smallest pit table and you have to scrub his tires in all day


can you say scrub a dub dub?? :freak:


----------



## martian 710

Nice "Tide Ride" Micro. 

I just bought Shyniah her first car this week (she turns 16 in August). Emma would like it. It's a 1973 VW Super "Doodle Bug".:thumbsup: Hopefully we'll make it out for the 2nd series race.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - a VW - nice! Can't believe she is 16 already!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - the first Summer Series race is just around the corner! (May 5th)

Door's open at 10am - Racing at 3pm

Rookie Class = $5.00
Oval OR Road (1 class) = $15.00
Oval AND Road (2 Class's) = $20.00

Food will be available for a nominal fee.

The hobby shop will have all the items you will need to race - Including Ready To Race cars! (both road and oval chassis)

See everyone at the track! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds GOOD :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - the first Summer Series race is just around the corner! (May 5th)
> 
> Door's open at 10am - Racing at 3pm
> 
> Rookie Class = $5.00
> Oval OR Road (1 class) = $15.00
> Oval AND Road (2 Class's) = $20.00
> 
> Food will be available for a nominal fee.
> 
> The hobby shop will have all the items you will need to race - Including Ready To Race cars! (both road and oval chassis)
> 
> See everyone at the track! :wave:


Gino and I will be there, but not until 5:30ish. Can Gino use any body in the rookie class?


----------



## ghoulardi

See y'all in the fall !


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> Gino and I will be there, but not until 5:30ish. Can Gino use any body in the rookie class?


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes :thumbsup:


Cool. He won that body last month in the raffle, and he is excited about racing it.


----------



## BudBartos

Less that a week to the summer series opener at NORCAR and the gate !!!!

Who all is coming ?

I'm in for oval and maybe road if I get my car ready.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma and I will be racing!


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Less that a week to the summer series opener at NORCAR and the gate !!!!
> 
> Who all is coming ?
> 
> I'm in for oval and maybe road if I get my car ready.


Pete-Oval
Gino-Rookie


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I plan on being there for oval and might try road if my car works.:wave:


----------



## Crusty

I'm in for oval and probably road.


----------



## Easy

My Grandson Colin and I are going to try and make it....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Less that a week to the summer series opener at NORCAR and the gate !!!!
> 
> Who all is coming ?
> 
> I'm in for oval and maybe road if I get my car ready.


i will be there... Bud cap henry running at eldora next weekend?

SG1 can i run novice ?


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> i will be there... Bud cap henry running at eldora next weekend?
> SG1 can i run novice ?


I was going to put you, Tang, and Bud in 1 heat...
You can call it novice if you want


----------



## sg1

Bud,

I just PM'ed you an order for the hobbyshop 

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> i will be there... Bud cap henry running at eldora next weekend?
> 
> SG1 can i run novice ?


If it rains He will be running my car at NORCAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

30% chance of rain on Sat! Good day to go racing!


----------



## sg1

We're gonna have a few kinda new guys to BRP running this Saturday 

Ron Mick mentioned he's going to be running, he just picked his kit up.

and...

Roberto'.... He just picked his up too!



I know Dave Berry will be making the trip over to run 12 classes...

Travis will be ready for Novice.

I may race too


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> We're gonna have a few kinda new guys to BRP running this Saturday
> 
> Ron Mick mentioned he's going to be running, he just picked his kit up.
> 
> and...
> 
> Roberto'.... He just picked his up too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know Dave Berry will be making the trip over to run 12 classes...
> 
> Travis will be ready for Novice.
> 
> I may race too


Gino is ready with his new body painted like "Bumble Bee" from TRANSFORMERS! And me....I just want to finish a race. Just put me in for road and oval, just in case. See you guys on Sat. We'll be late. -Pete


----------



## mudguppydave

ron are racing your mini-latemodel on the5th? or is it already in the rocking chair wayne dave berry wants to race novice with travis. dave w.


----------



## old_dude

mudguppydave said:


> ron are racing your mini-latemodel on the5th? or is it already in the rocking chair wayne dave berry wants to race novice with travis. dave w.


Sorry it is in the rocking chair. I will be running my own BRP car.


----------



## sg1

*Potential layouts *

This could be the "short track" oval and road we run on


----------



## Micro_Racer

Reminds me of Da' Track at the old BRP world headquarters!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Reminds me of Da' Track at the old BRP world headquarters!


That exact track may come up on one of the next layouts


----------



## sg1

The actual straight aways are only 46' long, this will be a "short track"!


----------



## BudBartos

Nice !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track is looking very cool! Oval size about the same as Freddies, and a nice simple road layout for the first road race of the series!

Hobby shop stocked
Food ready to go
Track ready to go

Are the racers ready????!!!


----------



## Easy

I guess a "Let's get ready to rumble!" said in a loud Michael Buffer voice is appropriate???


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> I guess a "Let's get ready to rumble!" said in a loud Michael Buffer voice is appropriate???


I think that would be a good choice!

I wish I had my camera to take a few pics of this layout!



This layout will be up for the rest of the month.

When the battle bots come in 2 weeks we will have an open practice that day for BRP guys.
Best part.... FREE!! 

The second Summer Series points race will be on this same layout.

We will try to run each layout 2 race days in a row.

See everyone Saturday! 3PM start!!


----------



## old_dude

Just to fill in a gap. The doors open by 10 racing at 3.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I think that would be a good choice!
> 
> I wish I had my camera to take a few pics of this layout!
> 
> 
> 
> This layout will be up for the rest of the month.
> 
> When the battle bots come in 2 weeks we will have an open practice that day for BRP guys.
> Best part.... FREE!!
> 
> The second Summer Series points race will be on this same layout.
> 
> We will try to run each layout 2 race days in a row.
> 
> See everyone Saturday! 3PM start!!


Wayne, I want to spend some CASH! You have any 1/10 pan cars at the GATE? -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrat's to Sam Williams - winner of the NORCAR series! His name was added to the "wall of fame" - who will add their name to the wall at the end of the summer road series?!?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Wayne, I want to spend some CASH! You have any 1/10 pan cars at the GATE? -Pete


No pan cars


----------



## mudguppydave

will be there tomorrow, 3100 oval, open pan car onroad, bringing that old guy from michigan. dave w.


----------



## all4fun

mudguppydave said:


> will be there tomorrow, 3100 oval, open pan car onroad, bringing that old guy from michigan. dave w.


Yeah LOL......I'm really old.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

im out for tomorrow....working again


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> im out for tomorrow....working again


I'm not saying anything. Lol you will be missed


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> Wayne, I want to spend some CASH! You have any 1/10 pan cars at the GATE? -Pete



I've got a XRAY 007 set up for VTA roller or pretty much ready to run, just add you radio and you'll be ready to go. Lots of extra parts too.

chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> I've got a XRAY 007 set up for VTA roller or pretty much ready to run, just add you radio and you'll be ready to go. Lots of extra parts too.
> 
> chuck


Giving up on VTA?


----------



## pete_p

Mackin said:


> I've got a XRAY 007 set up for VTA roller or pretty much ready to run, just add you radio and you'll be ready to go. Lots of extra parts too.
> 
> chuck


How Much $$$$$$$ ? You mean that one you beat the hell out of at the track? HaHaHa.


----------



## BudBartos

What a great day of racing !! Track was super fun to run on with some real clean close racing. 36 entries for the first summer race is pretty good.
Thanks to All at NORCAR for putting it on :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

I second that.....lots of fun was had by all. Congrads to all the winners and thanks again to the NORCAR gang for putting yet another fun race together for everyone to enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Ditto, all had a great time!!


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> How Much $$$$$$$ ? You mean that one you beat the hell out of at the track? HaHaHa.


$200 as a roller and $325 with speeder, motor, servo, battery etc. Just add your radio and you're good to go.


----------



## Micro_Racer

What a great nice of racing! A first erver - in a ten minute A main - the top 4 cars finished on the same lap!!!! I looked back at 4 years of 10 minute A mains - only 1 time has 3 cars finished on the same lap!!!!! I thought I was going to capture both wins in oval and road...... One small tap in the oval A main put me from 1st to 4th.....but I did TQ and win road!!!


Cool track - great racers - tasty treats - oval and road racing..... it doesn't get any better than this!

If you have been on the fence running the summer series.... get off the fence and get to the track!!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Did you miss me?

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer

yes we did.... hope to see you RACING a BRP this summer  BTW - you missed out on patato chip cookies.....


----------



## old_dude

Absolutely!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I had a good day at the races. Would have liked to be a little faster so I bought a new motor. Also got to wander around the parking lot and look at the hot rods. All in all a fun day. :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



Mackin said:


> $200 as a roller and $325 with speeder, motor, servo, battery etc. Just add your radio and you're good to go.[/QO aTE]
> Here is my offer...$275 Get it "RTR" for VTA with motor/battery/esc, and everything you have (spare parts etc..) I'll put my rx/tx in it. -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site..... enjoy


----------



## Easy

Looking for a new servo for my car. Any suggestions???
Thanks
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

A few guys have been testing a small Solar servos. It may be a good choice for the BRP. You may want to wait a few weeks to see how they do in other cars! see link:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/33p-solarservo-d658.html

I use a Futaba 9650 - at $60, they are not cheap! A few folks like the JR Z3650, but that will put you back almost $90.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks for the update mike. Are yoiu going to finish posting last seasons points so the order is correct?:wave:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> A few guys have been testing a small Solar servos. It may be a good choice for the BRP. You may want to wait a few weeks to see how they do in other cars! see link:
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/33p-solarservo-d658.html
> 
> I use a Futaba 9650 - at $60, they are not cheap! A few folks like the JR Z3650, but that will put you back almost $90.


I have been using Futaba 9602 in both mine and Colin's cars. They are quite old, ad not mfg'd anymore. The Solar servos look tempting for the price, but how good they will be is the real question.


----------



## sg1

Hey Guys,

Don't forget the 19th the battle bots will be at NORCAR!!

The track is still set up and will be open while the battle bots are here (7am-6pm).

If you want to come out to put some laps down please let us know.

We will have approx. 20 battle bot teams there, so the pitting for practice will be just 1 row of tables in the main pit area and all along the front windows (approx. 18 pits).

In order to set the arena up we will have to remove 8 or 10 pit tables from the main area.

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ron Mick has a few Solar servos he is testing. The challenge is finding a servo saver - but Ron has a few different ones coming in. I know my daughter is using the larger Solar in her car with out a servo saver, and it is still going strong! I think in Pete's RTR road car I used the smaller Solar.... it looked like it was doing the job....


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Ron Mick has a few Solar servos he is testing. The challenge is finding a servo saver - but Ron has a few different ones coming in. I know my daughter is using the larger Solar in her car with out a servo saver, and it is still going strong! I think in Pete's RTR road car I used the smaller Solar.... it looked like it was doing the job....


I am going to be down in the Smokies for a bit, maybe when I get home I will look into the Solar ones, they sound like a good deal.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Easy

I mounted a JRZ3550 in Colin's car. Hopefully it will make it through at least one race.....


----------



## old_dude

Just an update:
I purchased Solar D-658 and a D-654 servos from Hobbypartz to test them. Both of thse servos are metal gear, ball bearing and digital. The smallest one is a sub-micro and has enough torque and speed for the BRP cars but the issue is finding a servo saver that will work. Solar does not give spline information so it is a buy it and hunt. The larger servo is classified as a micro servo but I purchased it for my WGT car. It is a direct replacement for the JR Z-3650 that I currently use including the spline.
I will keep everyone updated on my testing of these servos.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking at Colin's lap times - he may want to join the 3100Kv class.... He would have had a solid C main finish - with much less traffic


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> Just an update:
> I purchased Solar D-658 and a D-654 servos from Hobbypartz to test them. Both of thse servos are metal gear, ball bearing and digital. The smallest one is a sub-micro and has enough torque and speed for the BRP cars but the issue is finding a servo saver that will work. Solar does not give spline information so it is a buy it and hunt. The larger servo is classified as a micro servo but I purchased it for my WGT car. It is a direct replacement for the JR Z-3650 that I currently use including the spline.
> I will keep everyone updated on my testing of these servos.


Thanks Ron! Looking forward to your testing results! According to the hobbypartz web site, the Solar servos center perfectly every time....


----------



## Easy

old_dude said:


> Just an update:
> I purchased Solar D-658 and a D-654 servos from Hobbypartz to test them. Both of thse servos are metal gear, ball bearing and digital. The smallest one is a sub-micro and has enough torque and speed for the BRP cars but the issue is finding a servo saver that will work. Solar does not give spline information so it is a buy it and hunt. The larger servo is classified as a micro servo but I purchased it for my WGT car. It is a direct replacement for the JR Z-3650 that I currently use including the spline.
> I will keep everyone updated on my testing of these servos.


Thanks for the update. If you find a suitable servo saver, please post the info.
Thanks
Don


----------



## pete_p

*Clear your PM's*



Mackin said:


> $200 as a roller and $325 with speeder, motor, servo, battery etc. Just add your radio and you're good to go.


Yo Chuck ,
I tried sending you a PM, but your Full! Clear that S%@T. -Pete


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Looking at Colin's lap times - he may want to join the 3100Kv class.... He would have had a solid C main finish - with much less traffic


I think he may move up next race, his 3rd. place finish in the main was disappointing, as he was clearly quite fast. I just don't want him to get discouraged if he doesn't do well. Maybe if I let him beat me he will be happy.... ( Let him??? LOL)


----------



## Racer649

Let me know on the servo's, Max is hard on them. Do they sell them in 6 packs haha


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site..... enjoy


Whats your web site address?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racer649 said:


> Whats your web site address?


Click on my name (Micro_Racer) next to the dancing guy in the top left of this post, select Visit Micro_Racers Home Page....

then click 2012 Summer Series Points on the left side.....


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> Yo Chuck ,
> I tried sending you a PM, but your Full! Clear that S%@T. -Pete


Pete was having some trouble with my pc. Just sent you a pm. Sorry bout that.

chuck


----------



## Mackin

Pete, The car will be ready to go. all you have to do is drop your rec in. I'll be at the track for the robots on the 19th and the BRP race on the 26th.


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



Mackin said:


> Pete, The car will be ready to go. all you have to do is drop your rec in. I'll be at the track for the robots on the 19th and the BRP race on the 26th.


Chuck, I'll pick it up on the 19th. I can't get there until 5:00pm. Will you be there at that time? -Pete


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Pete, The car will be ready to go. all you have to do is drop your rec in. I'll be at the track for the robots on the 19th and the BRP race on the 26th.


Getting out of VTA?


----------



## old_dude

Everyone:
You might find this website interesting if you are looking for servo info.

www.servodatabase.com


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



CarbonJoe said:


> Getting out of VTA?


He's OUT.....I'M IN!!!!!!:thumbsup: BaaahhhhhaaaBaahhhhhhaaa:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> He's OUT.....I'M IN!!!!!!:thumbsup: BaaahhhhhaaaBaahhhhhhaaa:freak:


He's in? I'm out. :wave:


----------



## all4fun

Mackin said:


> Pete, The car will be ready to go. all you have to do is drop your rec in. I'll be at the track for the robots on the 19th and the BRP race on the 26th.


Hey Chuch....you getting out of VTA all together or will you be picking up another chassis for VTA? 

Dave B.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think Chuck "man'ed up" and tradded in his VTA for a BRP


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> Everyone:
> You might find this website interesting if you are looking for servo info.
> 
> www.servodatabase.com



Interesting stuff!


----------



## Mackin

all4fun said:


> Hey Chuch....you getting out of VTA all together or will you be picking up another chassis for VTA?
> 
> Dave B.


New car.


----------



## all4fun

Mackin said:


> New car.


New car for VTA or another class?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> I think Chuck "man'ed up" and tradded in his VTA for a BRP


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Micro_Racer said:


> I think Chuck "man'ed up" and tradded in his VTA for a BRP


Might have to pull that hot soldering iron out of my eye!


----------



## Mackin

Still going to do VTA, but with a different car.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Still going to do VTA, but with a different car.


Your's and Stu's BRPs should be here Friday


----------



## all4fun

all4fun said:


> Hey Chuch....you getting out of VTA all together or will you be picking up another chassis for VTA?
> 
> Dave B.





Micro_Racer said:


> I think Chuck "man'ed up" and tradded in his VTA for a BRP





Mackin said:


> Still going to do VTA, but with a different car.





sg1 said:


> Your's and Stu's BRPs should be here Friday


Chuck....glad you're still running VTA, I will be doing VTA soon too. :thumbsup: Also, I'm really glad you're getting into BRP and race with all of us. It's one of the most "funist" cars I own.  A real good bang for the buck.


----------



## Mackin

all4fun said:


> Chuck....glad you're still running VTA, I will be doing VTA soon too. :thumbsup: Also, I'm really glad you're getting into BRP and race with all of us. It's one of the most "funist" cars I own.  A real good bang for the buck.


I can see that. Bud sure looks like he is having lots of fun!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Bud sure looks like he is having lots of fun!


I thought that was slot cars?


----------



## ghoulardi

Change your name again? I was just gettin' used to Chveb. I guess Chuch is ok too.


----------



## Easy

Ross, are you coming back to race???


----------



## Mackin

ghoulardi said:


> Change your name again? I was just gettin' used to Chveb. I guess Chuch is ok too.


I'll pretty much answer to anything!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Took apart the entire car last night, cleaned everything, replaced the king pins - rear bushings - steering blocks - and rear pod plates. Not bad for 2 years of racing on them! I changed all the electronics around.... I hope I am still fast!


----------



## old_dude

old_dude said:


> Just an update:
> I purchased Solar D-658 and a D-654 servos from Hobbypartz to test them. Both of thse servos are metal gear, ball bearing and digital. The smallest one is a sub-micro and has enough torque and speed for the BRP cars but the issue is finding a servo saver that will work. Solar does not give spline information so it is a buy it and hunt. The larger servo is classified as a micro servo but I purchased it for my WGT car. It is a direct replacement for the JR Z-3650 that I currently use including the spline.
> I will keep everyone updated on my testing of these servos.


Update:
I received the servo savers yesterday. The Associated 21326 is the one to purchase. It has inserts to fit both the small Solar and the Hitech that I struggled to find one for before. I installed the Solar with the servo saver in the BRP car and was able to stall the servo with a small displacement of the servo saver. That is very good as this servo has 30 in. oz. of torque at 6v. Now to try it in race conditions.
So providing that they perform in on track conditions I would recommend the following. For those of you that don't break servos from excessive crashing try the D654 with the Associated servo saver. If you crash more use the D658 with a Kimbrough servo saver. I am going to test the D-658 in my WGT car next week. It is a larger and stronger servo intended for 1/10 scale cars but is still a micro servo that will fit in a BRP car without an issue.
The price is less that $10 for the D-654 and less than $13 for the D-658.


----------



## Easy

old_dude said:


> Update:
> I received the servo savers yesterday. The Associated 21326 is the one to purchase. It has inserts to fit both the small Solar and the Hitech that I struggled to find one for before. I installed the Solar with the servo saver in the BRP car and was able to stall the servo with a small displacement of the servo saver. That is very good as this servo has 30 in. oz. of torque at 6v. Now to try it in race conditions.
> So providing that they perform in on track conditions I would recommend the following. For those of you that don't break servos from excessive crashing try the D654 with the Associated servo saver. If you crash more use the D658 with a Kimbrough servo saver. I am going to test the D-658 in my WGT car next week. It is a larger and stronger servo intended for 1/10 scale cars but is still a micro servo that will fit in a BRP car without an issue.
> The price is less that $10 for the D-654 and less than $13 for the D-658.


 Thanks for the info!!
Don


----------



## Crusty

Anyone interested in running their Mini Late Model or Mini Sprint on dirt? Come join us at D&J some Sunday! Message me for info and directions!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4169418#post4169418


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



Mackin said:


> Still going to do VTA, but with a different car.


Pete is running VTA! WoooHoooo!!!!!!!!! Everybody get out the way!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Update:
> I received the servo savers yesterday. The Associated 21326 is the one to purchase. It has inserts to fit both the small Solar and the Hitech that I struggled to find one for before. I installed the Solar with the servo saver in the BRP car and was able to stall the servo with a small displacement of the servo saver. That is very good as this servo has 30 in. oz. of torque at 6v. Now to try it in race conditions.
> So providing that they perform in on track conditions I would recommend the following. For those of you that don't break servos from excessive crashing try the D654 with the Associated servo saver. If you crash more use the D658 with a Kimbrough servo saver. I am going to test the D-658 in my WGT car next week. It is a larger and stronger servo intended for 1/10 scale cars but is still a micro servo that will fit in a BRP car without an issue.
> The price is less that $10 for the D-654 and less than $13 for the D-658.


Nice work Ron. I might try one in my M18. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> Pete is running VTA! WoooHoooo!!!!!!!!! Everybody get out the way!!!!


 I'll bet it will be red, white, and blue, at least to start with. And it will be fast!


----------



## pete_p

*Red, White, and Blue,*



Mackin said:


> I'll bet it will be red, white, and blue, at least to start with. And it will be fast!


Until I totally DESTROY that body!:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Until I totally DESTROY that car!:thumbsup:


You got that right!


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> Ross, are you coming back to race???


 Should be back in the fall. Summer is for campin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good shake down race for the newly built car at HobbyStop West. Car was fast, and the new position of the electronics seemed to help balance the car. 

It looks like Ron had a successful test of the Solar servo....


----------



## old_dude

Micro was right. I didn't have a single issue with the servo or the servo saver. I need to position it in the car a little better to cut down on a little bump steer but the servo is fine.
I still would recommend the larger servo for those that want more nose weight or a tougher unit.


----------



## Mark5

Micro,
Can you post a photo of the new positioning of the electronics?


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's top secret information! You will have to see it at the track


----------



## sg1

After talking with Ron, we will be getting some of the SOLAR servoes in and the servo savers for them.

We should have everything by the end of the week 

If you come out to practice Saturday you can put it in and try it out!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> After talking with Ron, we will be getting some of the SOLAR servoes in and the servo savers for them.
> 
> We should have everything by the end of the week
> 
> If you come out to practice Saturday you can put it in and try it out!


Oval or road practice?


----------



## old_dude

We will alternate.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> We will alternate.


Might see you depending on how much progress I make on the motorcycle. I have some work to do on the M18.:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> Might see you depending on how much progress I make on the motorcycle. I have some work to do on the M18.:thumbsup:


Chuck,

What happened to your M18?


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> Chuck,
> 
> What happened to your M18?


I drove it.

Nah. Just seemed very twitchy when the grip came up so need to see what that car needs to reduce overall grip. The car seems plenty fast.


----------



## sg1

Hey Boys and Girls,

Don't forget to let us know if you plan on coming out to practice Saturday during the battle bots.

We will have limited seating 

We will have the first row closest to the track available and the tables by the front windows.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma and I will be practicing and watching the bots do battle!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma and I will be practicing and watching the bots do battle!


I believe the following will be there too:

Me and Travis
Ron
Chuck
Winger
Dave Berry
Stu


----------



## Mackin

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma and I will be practicing and watching the bots do battle!


Is Emma baking for this special event?


----------



## old_dude

Chuck M.
Are you going to have your BRP ready to shake down Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I don't think Emma will have time to bake this weekend.


----------



## robert s

I will be there Saturday as well

Robert


----------



## sg1

robert s said:


> I will be there Saturday as well
> 
> Robert


Rowbear!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can't wait. Should be fun.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Can't wait. Should be fun.


Maybe we could set a heat or two up and get some racing in


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> I drove it.
> 
> Nah. Just seemed very twitchy when the grip came up so need to see what that car needs to reduce overall grip. The car seems plenty fast.


Put a bead of CA on the front of the sidewall of the front tires only...that's what I do and it tames down the "rollover/twitchy" feeling. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> Put a bead of CA on the front of the sidewall of the front tires only...that's what I do and it tames down the "rollover/twitchy" feeling. :thumbsup:


I typically don't listen to Dave....
But he is right this time....


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Maybe we could set a heat or two up and get some racing in


HMMMM - that sounds like a good idea to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I typically don't listen to Dave....
> But he is right this time....


Thanks Dave and Wayne. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> After talking with Ron, we will be getting some of the SOLAR servoes in and the servo savers for them.
> 
> We should have everything by the end of the week
> 
> If you come out to practice Saturday you can put it in and try it out!


the solar servoes do u need to secure them with shoegoo yes or no and i would like to see about purchase of a couple, since u know that my servo went out the last brp race... and ill be out there for practice and see if sandra can come out.....this is the same weekend for the battle bots.....


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> the solar servoes do u need to secure them with shoegoo yes or no and i would like to see about purchase of a couple, since u know that my servo went out the last brp race... and ill be out there for practice and see if sandra can come out.....this is the same weekend for the battle bots.....


Shoe Goo is good!

And the battle bots will be here!!


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> i typically don't listen to dave....
> But he is right this time....


*lol*


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks Dave and Wayne. I'll give it a shot.


After the CA dries, you also may want to put the front tires on the truer and take the small amount of CA off the contact patch area of the side wall with sand paper. That way the CA won't be "taller" than the tire, which could result in inconsistant cornering.  :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

jamesj said:


> the solar servoes do u need to secure them with shoegoo yes or no and i would like to see about purchase of a couple, since u know that my servo went out the last brp race... and ill be out there for practice and see if sandra can come out.....this is the same weekend for the battle bots.....


How you mount them is up to you. You probably want the larger one (still a micro) and the Kimbrough servo saver.


----------



## DMiz

Ryan and I will be there Saturday to practice and check out the battle bots.Dave


----------



## pete_p

*Charger*



sg1 said:


> Shoe Goo is good!
> 
> And the battle bots will be here!!


Wayne, what type of chargers are at the Gate, and what price range? -Pete


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Wayne, what type of chargers are at the Gate, and what price range? -Pete


I think we only have 1 charger there and I'm not 100% sure which make and model.

Maybe Micro Racer could chime in and say which one it is


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's a thunder charger for $50. Thunder AC6 LiPo charger with balancer


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



pete_p said:


> Until I totally DESTROY that body!:thumbsup:


Let's CRASH something! :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget battle bots and FREE BRP Practice at NORCAR today!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool to see the bots battle it out at the track! Also enjoyed the free track time! Emma's all ready for the next race!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK Race Fans - This Saturday doors open at 10 - Racing starts at 3pm....
Come on out, enjoy some fun racing, great food, and the cool auto show (if it doesn't rain)

See you all Saturday!


----------



## old_dude

Solar servo update:
Yesterday I ran my WGT car at River Junction (Beaver, PA) with the Solar D-658 in it. It basically felt just like the JR Z-3650 that I have been running. It proved to be durable also as that track has hard corners and I tested then several times. The last time was hard enough to move the servo mount sideways (CRC Gen-X has adjustable servo position) without damaging the servo. Believe me it was a hard hit right on the front tire that did this and anyone with the CRC car knows how hard it is to move that mount. So in summary a thumbs up on that servo.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I installed the Solar D-658 in Emma's BRP. It is smaller than the Futaba 9605 I use in my BRP. I used the same servo saver on the Solar as I do on my Futaba. The Solar does not have the dog ears on the bottom of the servo to utilize the stock holes on the BRP front plate. You can shoo goo or install your own servo mount (Like Ron did). All in all the servo centered as expected, and performed well with Emma driving. For the price, it is a great little servo!


----------



## jamesj

*solor servo*

yea at that price even i would buy 2 more solor servo's and if bud ever gets on hobby talk sandra wants a bug body......


----------



## DWBryan

Da Bug, gotta love em 







Ooops not pic of her da,bug but I think she had 1.


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> yea at that price even i would buy 2 more solor servo's and if bud ever gets on hobby talk sandra wants a bug body......


I will have 2 at the next race.


----------



## pete_p

*brp*



Micro_Racer said:


> OK Race Fans - This Saturday doors open at 10 - Racing starts at 3pm....
> Come on out, enjoy some fun racing, great food, and the cool auto show (if it doesn't rain)
> 
> See you all Saturday!


At the last BRP race you said we were moving it to 4:00. Is that still the right Time? Either way, Gino and I will be there around 4:45pm. -Pete

Gino-rookie
Pete-Oval


----------



## Micro_Racer

We had talked about moving the race to 4, but a majority vote kept it at 3


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> We had talked about moving the race to 4, but a majority vote kept it at 3


OK. Put us on the list. See you around 4:30-5:00ish.


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> OK. Put us on the list. See you around 4:30-5:00ish.


I hope you're ready to crash something!


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I hope you're ready to crash something!


Yep! If I destroy my oval car...I'll pull out the road car. If that breaks...I'll pull out the VTA and run over everyones BRP cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> Yep! If I destroy my oval car...I'll pull out the road car. If that breaks...I'll pull out the VTA and run over everyones BRP cars! :thumbsup:


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think we will have a few new racers this weekend!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> I think we will have a few new racers this weekend!



Perhaps a semi retired 1 also  World of Outlaw sprint cars live on speed channel from Charlotte 8pm friday night


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> Perhaps a semi retired 1 also



Hahahahahaha. Anyone else think he will show up? :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> Hahahahahaha. Anyone else think he will show up? :wave:


holiday weekend no work on saturday.......i hope:thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan

Quote"Yep! If I destroy my oval car...I'll pull out the road car. If that breaks...I'll pull out the VTA and run over everyones BRP cars!" End quote
Nothing beats a BRP.... they dont break!
Wish I could join ya all... bat I cant.. maybe someday I can, Spirit is will but life and wallet say no.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Perhaps a semi retired 1 also  World of Outlaw sprint cars live on speed channel from Charlotte 8pm friday night


My racing buddy Cap is going to NC will have to watch that race.

Hope to see You Sat !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Hahahahahaha. Anyone else think he will show up? :wave:


I beleive :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

DWBryan said:


> Quote"Yep! If I destroy my oval car...I'll pull out the road car. If that breaks...I'll pull out the VTA and run over everyones BRP cars!" End quote
> Nothing beats a BRP.... they dont break!
> Wish I could join ya all... bat I cant.. maybe someday I can, Spirit is will but life and wallet say no.


Maybe Bud could pick you up on his way over 

I still have those shorts that I was wearing in the pic you posted..lol..


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> I'm still wearing those shorts that I was wearing in the pic you posted..lol..


:freak:


----------



## TangTester

Im on call but I should be there for awhile


----------



## robert s

*Paint Mask*

Hello everyone,
For people looking for paint mask and number like I used on my BRP, contact Tom at [email protected] and let him know what you are looking for.

He can cut any design you want and it is $12 shipped for a sheet that can do 2 bodies.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## pete_p

*BRP Tires*

Hi guys,
I use "blue" brp tires for oval. Is that what I should be using? My car rolls ALOT! Should I be using a tire with a harder outside edge, so it pushes instead of gripping so much? Or does my car need a new driver? HaHa.


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Hi guys,
> I use "blue" brp tires for oval. Is that what I should be using? My car rolls ALOT! Should I be using a tire with a harder outside edge, so it pushes instead of gripping so much? Or does my car need a new driver? HaHa.


Yes... 


Seriously, I use blue tires all around.
You could try a orange RF and see if that helps, you may tires that softened up from the traction compound.

I would put a new set of tires on, clean them after each run, put less sauce on the fronts to start with, and turn the radio's dual rate down


----------



## Easy

sg1, you have a p.m.
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> sg1, you have a p.m.
> Don


Replied!


----------



## BudBartos

Racin this sat is going to be HOT :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> Racin this sat is going to be HOT :thumbsup:


Especially if we don't turn the AC on!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will K-5 make an appearance? Will Stu and Chuck have their cars ready to race? Will Ron be fast? Can I beat Dave? Who will have their motor claimed? Can Bud drive a car without it being in a slot?

Find out the answers and more this Saturday at NORCAR


----------



## Mackin

Chuck won't have his car done. Most important though, he will have food.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chuck - be sure to bring it to the track....I am sure we can help get you going!


----------



## DMiz

Micro_Racer said:


> Can I beat Dave?
> 
> Find out the answers and more this Saturday at NORCAR


What's bad is when you will get beat by two Dave's


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lucky for me Dave Barry will be in Indy this weekend. So I just need to whip on you


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



Mackin said:


> Chuck won't have his car done. Most important though, he will have food.


Chuck,
You can race my road car if you want. I won't be there until about 4:45, but it will be charged and ready to run if you want. It's about having fun for me, so I won't be mad if you CRASH it:thumbsup:. I'll be running my Oval car, and Gino has his road car. No need to let my road car sit around watching everyone else having fun. -Pete


----------



## BudBartos

See you all around 1:30 :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> See you all around 1:30 :thumbsup:


See you at 4:45. Save us a spot! 

Pete-Oval
Gino-Rookie
Chuck-Crashing Pete's road car. HaHaHa:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Sorry, not going to make it tonight. Sure wanted to race!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Fun day of racing was good to see everyone again.....except for Pat of course  Thanks to Wayne Chuck Ron and Michael for putting on good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> Fun day of racing was good to see everyone again.....except for Pat of course  Thanks to Wayne Chuck Ron and Michael for putting on good show :thumbsup:



Sorry I missed your return. Hope you can make it back again, hope I can make the next race.... Soooo many unknowns.


----------



## old_dude

Fun day of racing.


----------



## BudBartos

?? Why but the next race is next Sat. I wish We could move start time to 4:00 I think with the smaller crowd 3 is too early. I have lots to do at Home 
Today was a nice day of racing and We picked up another new racer. Just wish all the old racers would come out?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Enjoyed racing, was faster with a new motor. Hope my luck holds for the next race.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very FUN day of racing! TQ in road! In the main I had a little trouble getting through traffic....I zinged when I should have zagged! Went from 1st to a lap down.... Oval car was fast, but something bad happened to the ESC.....

The story of the night was the outstanding performance of my Emma! All week we worked on her car. SHE wanted to "get faster", SHE wanted to work on her car! We built a new car, and she was FAST! 10 laps faster than last race! She was so excited..... it was nice to see that she was racing because she wanted to, not just because Dad asked her to...


Well due to scheduling, our next race is next weekend. Same oval configuration, but we will make a few adjustments to the road track.

See everyone next week!!!


----------



## Easy

I hope to be there next week. Last minute guests spoiled my fun yesterday....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope to see you at the next race!


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

I am finally getting the hang of it! I put new tires on, AND it was like driving a different car. What a difference new tires make! Hey did anyone get pics of Gino DESTROYING his car? He hit every wall head-on, and NOTHING broke. The ESC came loose that's all. BRP needs those pics for the web site..."BRP built to race, but strong enough to BASH with Gino":thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Gino sure did test out the durability of the BRP! We can just say "Built Gino Tough"! Glad to see your racing program doing well! Tires are a key to a fast run!


----------



## Racer649

I thought rc car racing was safe? Max and I had a great time yesterday except for the part where I broke my ankle. Went to er this morning and got a cast. Guess I will be racing on one leg for a while. Lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

Oh my goodness! It sure looked swollen yesterday. A cast is no fun. Heal quickly!


----------



## Racer649

Thanks. I thought you only broke the legs of the fast guys. Lol


----------



## Easy

Wayne you have a pm


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne you have a pm


Replied!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy memorial day. To any vets out there thank you for your service !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

You are welcome!


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> I thought rc car racing was safe? Max and I had a great time yesterday except for the part where I broke my ankle. Went to er this morning and got a cast. Guess I will be racing on one leg for a while. Lol


I have been to the emergency room twice due to R/C related injuries. But on the other hand I have the same number from running full size stock cars but that ratio of trips to the ER vs years racing is much higher.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Gino sure did test out the durability of the BRP! We can just say "Built Gino Tough"! Glad to see your racing program doing well! Tires are a key to a fast run!


He takes his eye off the car to look around, and CRASH!!!! I need to stop yelling at him, he's only 4yrs old. Did you see my face, I was sure he DESTROYED it, but NO it still runs. Until this week, I crashed more than him.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well - when Emma started driving I slowed her car way down. It gave her a chance to control the car. She was slow but learned how to get the car around the track. Just this last race was she ready to have a car at full speed.


----------



## DWBryan

I taught my grandson the same way.. and on my 240ft track I didnt have to slow it much but it was a BIG help for him... now he can get up to 8 laps before he spins out or scrapes the wall.
Before the slowdown he wiped out on each turn.
now with a little time he may even beat me! 8 year old -v- 54


----------



## Mackin

Racer649 said:


> I thought rc car racing was safe? Max and I had a great time yesterday except for the part where I broke my ankle. Went to er this morning and got a cast. Guess I will be racing on one leg for a while. Lol


Not good. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next race - this Saturday! Then back to every 3 weeks......


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Next race - this Saturday! Then back to every 3 weeks......


We are in! See you around 4:30ish. Going to slow Gino's car down. I'm Racing oval. Maybe road also????


----------



## Easy

If things go OK this week, I will be there.
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> If things go OK this week, I will be there.
> Don


If you are there, I'll be there!!


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> If you are there, I'll be there!!


If you are there, and I am there, then we both will be there.....


----------



## pete_p

Easy said:


> If you are there, and I am there, then we both will be there.....


Hey Mike, You going to be there?


----------



## Racer649

If I'm the Mike your talking about then yes max and I will be racing Saturday


----------



## sg1

Will Dave Berry be there??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racer649 said:


> If I'm the Mike your talking about then yes max and I will be racing Saturday


Can I sign your cast? :roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will Don Smolik make it?


----------



## sg1

Will there be BBQ??


----------



## Racer649

It's just a temp cast. I was thinking some racing decals


----------



## Racer649

So I know who is who. Who is "Easy" and who is "Sg1" ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy = Don P
SG1 = Wayne G


----------



## Racer649

Thanks. Makes it much better


----------



## pete_p

Racer649 said:


> If I'm the Mike your talking about then yes max and I will be racing Saturday


Mike, WHAT THE HELL IS IN THAT CAR? It keeps getting faster. :wave:


----------



## pete_p

Racer649 said:


> So I know who is who. Who is "Easy" and who is "Sg1" ?


Who is -GRAND MASTA "P"


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Will there be BBQ??


Who's on FIRST?


----------



## Racer649

Not that fast. I couldn't turn faster than a 6.0 during practice. It's just track time and learning how to drive. I need a lot of track time


----------



## pete_p

Racer649 said:


> Not that fast. I couldn't turn faster than a 6.0 during practice. It's just track time and learning how to drive. I need a lot of track time


And I need to learn how to drive.


----------



## Racer649

Same here Pete. I'm new to rc car racing. Everyone at the gate have been great at helping. I know I seem to have endless questions but everyone offers to help.


----------



## Micro_Racer

It just takes some time and practice to be FAST! Once you get comfortable driving, then work on the chassis. Feel free to bring your car over to the BRP or Micro garage for any advice! See you all at the track!


----------



## Easy

Some of us need all the help we can get.....


----------



## old_dude

SG1 and I were talking about holding a little "how to" on BRP cars and R/C in general clinic.

Anyone interested?


----------



## pete_p

old_dude said:


> SG1 and I were talking about holding a little "how to" on BRP cars and R/C in general clinic.
> 
> Anyone interested?


I'm interested. Would that be during the races?


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> SG1 and I were talking about holding a little "how to" on BRP cars and R/C in general clinic.
> 
> Anyone interested?


Count me and max in


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> SG1 and I were talking about holding a little "how to" on BRP cars and R/C in general clinic.
> 
> Anyone interested?


Ron and Wayne - if we hold another "clinic" I would like to suggest a format change. Our previous clinics were not well attended, and ended up just being track time. My suggestion would be to hold an actual class, develop an agenda, have a start time and end time, and require folks to bring all their R/C gear for hands on training. Simply saying we are going to have a clinic doors open at 10am -3pm, so come on down with your questions, has not been successful in the past. Just my 2 cents..... 

I would be more than willing to help create the agenda......


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Ron and Wayne - if we hold another "clinic" I would like to suggest a format change. Our previous clinics were not well attended, and ended up just being track time. My suggestion would be to hold an actual class, develop an agenda, have a start time and end time, and require folks to bring all their R/C gear for hands on training. Simply saying we are going to have a clinic doors open at 10am -3pm, so come on down with your questions, has not been successful in the past. Just my 2 cents.....
> 
> I would be more than willing to help create the agenda......


Another idea could be to ask in advance what specific questions we have. This way you can be ready to answer and or show hands on.


----------



## old_dude

I agree with both Micro and racer649. Set a program with input from racers and establish a time for the clinic. 
One of my thoughts was to actually do it on a race day with an official track surface closed for the time of the clinic. Possibly open the facility an hour early (9 vs 10) close practice at 2 or 2:30 hold the clinic and then race.
Any other thoughts?

Ron


----------



## TangTester

Hey everyone. Who is running a Tekin speed control in there car? I think most are running the hobby wing 

I think I'm out for the race this weekend. I got moved to the swing shift at the casino :-(


----------



## CarbonJoe

TangTester said:


> I got moved to the swing shift at the casino :-(


Does that mean you're a swinger? Or that you swing both ways? :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

HobbyWing is in my cars....


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Hey everyone. Who is running a Tekin speed control in there car? I think most are running the hobby wing
> 
> I think I'm out for the race this weekend. I got moved to the swing shift at the casino :-(


Hobbywing #1 in China!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Does that mean you're a swinger? Or that you swing both ways? :freak:


Perhaps both? Gives "Be sure to tip your dealer" a whole new meaning.


----------



## DMiz

sg1 said:


> Will there be BBQ??


I will do some pulled pork BBQ for the race Saturday,I need to get in a practice cook before the contest the following week.If Chuck can whip up some sides I'm sure we will eat good Saturday.Dave


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> I will do some pulled pork BBQ for the race Saturday,I need to get in a practice cook before the contest the following week.If Chuck can whip up some sides I'm sure we will eat good Saturday.Dave


Oh yea !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BBQ can't wait!


----------



## Mackin

DMiz said:


> I will do some pulled pork BBQ for the race Saturday,I need to get in a practice cook before the contest the following week.If Chuck can whip up some sides I'm sure we will eat good Saturday.Dave


I'll do a couple of sides.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> Hey everyone. Who is running a Tekin speed control in there car? I think most are running the hobby wing
> 
> I think I'm out for the race this weekend. I got moved to the swing shift at the casino :-(


i have a tekin on board////////// you swinging with trannys???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am starting an "agenda" for the BRP Clinic.....

*Please post the topics YOU would like to cover!*


----------



## Racer649

1 weight bias's. Front to rear, side to side for oval and road
When should you add left weight and how do you know how much to add?
2 front spring settings. 
3 setting rear damper
4 rear ride height. How to adjust and when. How does it effect the car
5 motor prep. What should you do to the motor?
6 tire size. When should you replace the tires. How much and when should you sauce the tires?
7 rear diff. How to set it. Any trick to make it work better?
8 front aligment. What should it be set at?
9 driving tips. Examples of good lines. When to let off the throttle. How to let faster cars by without crashing
10 radio settings. Turning circle. How to use expo. How to use end points. Throttle trim. Brakes? 
11 esc settings
12 trouble shooting. What if car pulls under throttle? Things like that 

I'm sure I could think of more but this is a good basic list for me 

Thanks to everyone taking the time to do this. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Chaz955i

Anyone planning on running M18 at the next race?


----------



## Racer649

What is M18?


----------



## Chaz955i

Racer649 said:


> What is M18?


4WD road car from X-Ray.


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> 1 weight bias's. Front to rear, side to side for oval and road
> When should you add left weight and how do you know how much to add?
> 2 front spring settings.
> 3 setting rear damper
> 4 rear ride height. How to adjust and when. How does it effect the car
> 5 motor prep. What should you do to the motor?
> 6 tire size. When should you replace the tires. How much and when should you sauce the tires?
> 7 rear diff. How to set it. Any trick to make it work better?
> 8 front aligment. What should it be set at?
> 9 driving tips. Examples of good lines. When to let off the throttle. How to let faster cars by without crashing
> 10 radio settings. Turning circle. How to use expo. How to use end points. Throttle trim. Brakes?
> 11 esc settings
> 12 trouble shooting. What if car pulls under throttle? Things like that
> 
> I'm sure I could think of more but this is a good basic list for me
> 
> Thanks to everyone taking the time to do this. I am looking forward to it.



Battery care
Body choice, wing/spoiler
Tire traction application and cleaning
charger settings


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Battery care
> Body choice, wing/spoiler
> Tire traction application and cleaning
> charger settings


When I train on new products at work I video tape the sessions. That way new people coming in can just watch the video anytime. I can help with this if we want to try it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

not sure we want a video of Wayne and I 

Great suggestions, I have added them to my agenda....keep them coming!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site..... 

24 - 3100Kv Oval racers so far in the summer series!
Let's see if we can get them all out this weekend AND the few folks who raced the indoor series, but have not made it out to the track yet!

I must say the "bump-up's" are an exciting add to the series!


----------



## wazzer

Micro_Racer said:


> not sure we want a video of Wayne and I
> 
> Soooo, hire some bikini models, and you two just do the narration.
> 
> Seriously, a video posted on Micro's page would definately help those just starting out, and some of us who can only get out there to race once or twice a year. Do it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wazzer - good to hear from you!!!! I hope you can make a few races this summer?!?!

I like the idea of bikini models, I would be concerned about our budget.... not sure what bikini model would work for hot dogs and BBQ....


----------



## Racer649

We can get Bud to pay for the models. He can included the video in every kit he sells.


----------



## pete_p

wazzer said:


> Micro_Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure we want a video of Wayne and I
> 
> Soooo, hire some bikini models, and you two just do the narration.
> 
> Seriously, a video posted on Micro's page would definately help those just starting out, and some of us who can only get out there to race once or twice a year. Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend money on professional Bikini models?....WE HAVE WAYNE! HaHAHa:freak:
Click to expand...


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

Put me in for Road Racing on Sat. Going to put new tires on my Road car tonight! Gino will be there also. Going to buy a few motors if you have some in stock also.


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> 1 weight bias's. Front to rear, side to side for oval and road
> When should you add left weight and how do you know how much to add?
> 2 front spring settings.
> 3 setting rear damper
> 4 rear ride height. How to adjust and when. How does it effect the car
> 5 motor prep. What should you do to the motor?
> 6 tire size. When should you replace the tires. How much and when should you sauce the tires?
> 7 rear diff. How to set it. Any trick to make it work better?
> 8 front aligment. What should it be set at?
> 9 driving tips. Examples of good lines. When to let off the throttle. How to let faster cars by without crashing
> 10 radio settings. Turning circle. How to use expo. How to use end points. Throttle trim. Brakes?
> 11 esc settings
> 12 trouble shooting. What if car pulls under throttle? Things like that
> 
> I'm sure I could think of more but this is a good basic list for me
> 
> Thanks to everyone taking the time to do this. I am looking forward to it.


That is a pretty nice list.
Anyone else?


----------



## sg1

Looks like a great Saturday for racing!!!

60's and rain!!

It's always pleasant and sunny in the Gate


----------



## pete_p

*Pm*

Mike (with the broken ankle) 
Check your PM. -Pete


----------



## pete_p

*Road Racing*

Road car ready for racing with new tires, and new ATTITUDE! :dude:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Road car ready for racing with new tires, and new ATTITUDE! :dude:


New skill as well? :lol:


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> New skill as well? :lol:


Carbon Joe! Where have you been? Yes, new skills!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Carbon Joe! Where have you been? Yes, new skills!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Coaching my daughter's fastpitch softball team. :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan

wazzer said:


> Micro_Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure we want a video of Wayne and I
> 
> Soooo, hire some bikini models, and you two just do the narration
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm thats a good idea... I have several vhs of the racing here.. need to get onto dvd and that Idea is a great one to add. Love it
Click to expand...


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Wazzer - good to hear from you!!!! I hope you can make a few races this summer?!?!
> 
> Hi Wazzer......also glad to hear from you too. It's been a while. Will you be planning on joining in on some fun summer series racing at the Gate this summer? Check out the dates on Micro's website. The 3100 class, as you know is still a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Looks like a great Saturday for racing!!!
> 
> 60's and rain!!
> 
> It's always pleasant and sunny in the Gate


Wayne, put us on the list...
Gino-Rookie
Pete-Road & Oval

See you guys around 4:30pm


----------



## BudBartos

I'll be there about 1:30 or 2:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I will be there with 2 of my grandsons. Don't know exactly what time, but somewhere around 2.


----------



## Racer649

Had a great time at the gate today. Thanks micro racer for the help getting our cars dialed in.


----------



## Easy

A good time was had by all. Good food, good friends, and good racing.....


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> A good time was had by all. Good food, good friends, and good racing.....


You were a busy man!!! Working on 3 cars!!

Would you have time next race day to work on Travis' car too


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> You were a busy man!!! Working on 3 cars!!
> 
> Would you have time next race day to work on Travis' car too


Thanks Wayne. You have PP.....


----------



## pete_p

Easy said:


> Thanks Wayne. You have PP.....


A "PP" ??????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racer649 said:


> Had a great time at the gate today. Thanks micro racer for the help getting our cars dialed in.


Your are welcome! You are getting faster!


----------



## pete_p

I am soo consistant....LAST PLACE EVERY TIME!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> I am soo consistant....LAST PLACE EVERY TIME!!!!:thumbsup:


You would have been first in the drift class :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Dave for the BBQ - that was very tasty!
Congrats to Chuck M. Fist time with the BRP and did very well!
Nice job Zack S. from Rookie class to the A main in just a few races. Outstanding
Steve S. he pulled his car to the Micro garage last week and almost beat Bud for the first spot in the A main! You were faster than me!

Next race = new track lay out! Now you will have to apply what you have learned about chassis set up to a new oval!


----------



## Mackin

Had fun yesterday. Good racing and BBQ. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> You would have been first in the drift class :thumbsup:


I had soo much fun drifting! I propose we have a BRP "OPEN" class. I keep looking at my fuze 8300kv, but no point putting it in if I can't run it.


----------



## TangTester

Sorry I missed the racing. Food was good. Thanks


----------



## wazzer

Gonna try and get out at least once this summer. Maybe 6-23, if not, will probably have to be in Aug. I'll run 3100 class and an open if enough want it, otherwise, I might have to try the "road" car. Rats, I hate turning right.


----------



## Easy

I had a great time last night. Good change of pace for me considering what my week was like.
Thanks to Wayne, Mike, and even "tech" Ron, for putting on a great show.
Don


----------



## Easy

Wayne, you have a pm.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne, you have a pm.


Got it!


----------



## Mackin

Where do you get numbers and stickers for 1/18 stockers?


----------



## sg1

Bud,

Don't forget the order for the shop 

Incase you did....

I kit with all the goodies!! (dual pivot t-plate, t-bud body, raptor rears)

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## old_dude

*Stickers*



Mackin said:


> Where do you get numbers and stickers for 1/18 stockers?


Chuck:
I make mine using Word and I print them on adhesive backed inkjet film. Trimming them is the hard part. Robert actually has some one that does custom masks I believe. I am not sure where Michael gets is.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Where do you get numbers and stickers for 1/18 stockers?


Robert's post:

Hello everyone,
For people looking for paint mask and number like I used on my BRP, contact Tom at [email protected] and let him know what you are looking for.

He can cut any design you want and it is $12 shipped for a sheet that can do 2 bodies.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne, you have a pm.


I had a BM too.....


----------



## Racer649

Does the hobby shop at the gate have any dual pivot t-plates? Or can I order them from bud?


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> I had a BM too.....


Lets see, a PP, a PM, and a BM. You must be a well rounded individual.....


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Does the hobby shop at the gate have any dual pivot t-plates? Or can I order them from bud?


We have all your BRP needs


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> We have all your BRP needs


Great. I will need enough to do three cars. I am sure sam will want a few to


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Great. I will need enough to do three cars. I am sure sam will want a few to


Will you be out this weekend to run road?


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Will you be out this weekend to run road?


I will stop In for sure. Not sure if I will be racing.


----------



## Racer649

So Max wants to try road roacing. I don't think there is a novice class? If not want to you think? Is he ready to try it? I just worry about the carnage.


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> So Max wants to try road roacing. I don't think there is a novice class? If not want to you think? Is he ready to try it? I just worry about the carnage.


Let him run!
I'll have Travis run too


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think the Rookie class is already "road" racing!


----------



## Easy

Thanks to all for their thoughts and prayers. My son will be released from the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> I think the Rookie class is already "road" racing!


I did see a lot of right hand turns. Guess we will be racing this weekend


----------



## Racer649

So I told Max we might be road racing this weekend. He says" does that mean I get to race Dave Berry?".


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Thanks to all for their thoughts and prayers. My son will be released from the hospital tomorrow.


That's great news!! Hope his recovery is quick!!!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> That's great news!! Hope his recovery is quick!!!


They say about 2 months for a triple by-pass. As long as he takes it easy and doesn't try to do too much....


----------



## Racer649

Easy said:


> They say about 2 months for a triple by-pass. As long as he takes it easy and doesn't try to do too much....


Hope everything goes well


----------



## Racer649

What time are you flipping the track tomorrow?


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> What time are you flipping the track tomorrow?


4ish


----------



## pete_p

Racer649 said:


> So Max wants to try road roacing. I don't think there is a novice class? If not want to you think? Is he ready to try it? I just worry about the carnage.


Dude, I'm 38yrs old. I'm NOT READY!


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Dude, I'm 38yrs old. I'm NOT READY!


Damn kids!


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> 4ish


If I can get by while you are still there can I grab some parts? 
I would offer to help but I think I would just get in the way right now.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Damn kids!


HaHa!!!!!:thumbsup: That's not a Thumb.


----------



## sg1

What do you need?
I have BRP and CRC stuff coming in.
They will be here for the weekend.
I want to make sure we have what you need in stock so you don't waste a trip 



Racer649 said:


> If I can get by while you are still there can I grab some parts?
> I would offer to help but I think I would just get in the way right now.


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> What do you need?
> I have BRP and CRC stuff coming in.
> They will be here for the weekend.
> I want to make sure we have what you need in stock so you don't waste a trip


Just wanted to grab a swivel t plate if you have them. Mid not I will get them on the weekend. It's not a big deal, I only live a few miles away


----------



## Micro_Racer

3 weeks till next race. Hmmmm what should I do I guess time to take apart the car and change everything.


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> 3 weeks till next race. Hmmmm what should I do I guess time to take apart the car and change everything.


You could put that claimer motor in.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> 3 weeks till next race. Hmmmm what should I do I guess time to take apart the car and change everything.


I just my FUZE in the road car.


----------



## pete_p

My VTA is ready to run, Count me in on Sunday. I'll see you guys around 12:00. I'm going to drive SLOW until I get the hang of it. Joe is already thinking "But Pete always drives slow".


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site..... enjoy


----------



## Racer649

To any gearheads, I get this magazine at work. Here is a link to the digital copy
http://read.uberflip.com/i/68634

Has some good reading if you are into racing


----------



## Racer649

Just finished tearing down Max's brp. 1 broken servo case, bent left front king pin, broken left front outer wheel bearing. I thinks it's time for a complete rebuild and new body


----------



## TangTester

Racer649 said:


> Just finished tearing down Max's brp. 1 broken servo case, bent left front king pin, broken left front outer wheel bearing. I thinks it's time for a complete rebuild and new body


Nah, it's just getting broken in


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - look at the close points race! Ron, Steve, and Micro.... After a ESC failure 2 weeks ago, and missing a heat last week, I have a little ground to make up!


----------



## DWBryan

pete_p said:


> I had soo much fun drifting! I propose we have a BRP "OPEN" class. I keep looking at my fuze 8300kv, but no point putting it in if I can't run it.


 A lightning fast motor???... Hmmm I may have to try one.:freak:


----------



## Racer649

DWBryan said:


> A lightning fast motor???... Hmmm I may have to try one.:freak:


I think an open class would be the start to the end of BRP.


----------



## pete_p

*Fuze*



DWBryan said:


> A lightning fast motor???... Hmmm I may have to try one.:freak:


I just put my 8300kv in the BRP road car...WOW! It's sooooo fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*

I can't make it for VTA on Sunday, and next weekend is out also. See you guys at the next BRP race. Really wanted to race that Xray this Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> I just put my 8300kv in the BRP road car...WOW! It's sooooo fast. :thumbsup:


back in the day - racing at the "High Banks" of Classics, I had a castle 8000Kv motor in the BRP, Da Wedge body with enough side wing to stabilize a 1/10 scale car! If I remember correctly, I was just as fast as the modified 1/10th scale cars. The BRP was fast and controllable.....on the banked oval :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> back in the day - racing at the "High Banks" of Classics, I had a castle 8000Kv motor in the BRP, Da Wedge body with enough side wing to stabilize a 1/10 scale car! If I remember correctly, I was just as fast as the modified 1/10th scale cars. The BRP was fast and controllable.....on the banked oval :thumbsup:


I was as fast or faster than the 1/4 scale cars on Freddies big oval !!!!


----------



## Racer649

Max and Travis had a good race today. Travis edged him out bt a hair. Lots of fun and Max seemed to improve his driving. Thanks to everyone at the Gate


----------



## Chaz955i

Racer649 said:


> Max and Travis had a good race today. Travis edged him out bt a hair. Lots of fun and Max seemed to improve his driving. Thanks to everyone at the Gate


He was running some really good lines. A little more consistency and he will be right where he needs to be.


----------



## Racer649

Chaz955i said:


> He was running some really good lines. A little more consistency and he will be right where he needs to be.


Feel free to give him any advice. I'm learning along with him so I'm not much good at helping him. I do see a road car purchase for him in the near future. That will make 4 BRP cars this year. The fleet is growing


----------



## CarbonJoe

Racer649 said:


> Feel free to give him any advice. I'm learning along with him so I'm not much good at helping him. I do see a road car purchase for him in the near future. That will make 4 BRP cars this year. The fleet is growing


Don't do what Pete does? :wave:


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> Don't do what Pete does? :wave:


Ok, what does Pete do?


----------



## pete_p

racer649 said:


> ok, what does pete do?


crash!


----------



## Racer649

pete_p said:


> crash!


Oh we have lots of crashes. Lol


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Max and Travis had a good race today. Travis edged him out bt a hair. Lots of fun and Max seemed to improve his driving. Thanks to everyone at the Gate


Travis had a great time!

The whole way home he talked about how he was going to lap Max at the next race..lol..


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Travis had a great time!
> 
> The whole way home he talked about how he was going to lap Max at the next race..lol..


That's cool. It's about just having fun


----------



## Mackin

Bring your BRP cars out next Sat for the club road race, you'll love the layout. Open at 10 race at 3.


----------



## Racer649

Maybe it's just the old endurance racer in me but has anyone ever thought of running a one hour brp team enduro? Is that a crazy idea?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Most enduros I've seen have been for VTA cars.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Most enduros I've seen have been for VTA cars.


What about an "OPEN" class? OPEN CLASS! See you guys at the next BRP race in a few weeks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

We have talked about a BRP Enduro for years, just never organized it! Maybe we could plan one on Sept 1st? The track will be ready from the previous BRP race.... We could do a 500 lap race.... maybe start a poll thread to find out if enough people want to run...

Open class - Maybe Bud would like to bring out his B-Mod?


----------



## pete_p

OPEN CLASSSSSS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> We have talked about a BRP Enduro for years, just never organized it! Maybe we could plan one on Sept 1st? The track will be ready from the previous BRP race.... We could do a 500 lap race.... maybe start a poll thread to find out if enough people want to run...
> 
> Open class - Maybe Bud would like to bring out his B-Mod?


Count me in for an enduro. I think it would be fun


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> We have talked about a BRP Enduro for years, just never organized it! Maybe we could plan one on Sept 1st? The track will be ready from the previous BRP race.... We could do a 500 lap race.... maybe start a poll thread to find out if enough people want to run...
> 
> Open class - Maybe Bud would like to bring out his B-Mod?


OR...I am the only one in the OPEN class, and I will get first place!


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> OR...I am the only one in the OPEN class, and I will get first place!


Sadly, also last place. It's all in the perspective.


----------



## DMiz

pete_p said:


> OR...I am the only one in the OPEN class, and I will get first place!


I thought we were always running an open class


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Sadly, also last place. It's all in the perspective.


That's funny!


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> OPEN CLASSSSSS!:thumbsup:


Well I do have a recently claimed motor that I could run in an "open" class


----------



## pete_p

micro_racer said:


> well i do have a recently claimed motor that i could run in an "open" class


bring it on!


----------



## Racer649

pete_p said:


> OR...I am the only one in the OPEN class, and I will get first place!


What is the format for an enduro? Do you have teams?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud has been in a few Enduro races. Maybe he could shed some light on rules.


----------



## ecoastrc

Racer649 said:


> Maybe it's just the old endurance racer in me but has anyone ever thought of running a one hour brp team enduro? Is that a crazy idea?


We have run 2 BRP team Enduros at our track here in CT. LOTS O FUN and all our Drivers loved it...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

just a thought..... have one member of enduro team from the novice class :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649

K-5 CAPER said:


> just a thought..... have one member of enduro team from the novice class :thumbsup:


For sure. I would want max on my team. That's what would make it fun


----------



## DWBryan

Originally Posted by *Micro_Racer*  
_back in the day - racing at the "High Banks" of Classics, I had a castle 8000Kv motor in the BRP, Da Wedge body with enough side wing to stabilize a 1/10 scale car! If I remember correctly, I was just as fast as the modified 1/10th scale cars. The BRP was fast and controllable.....on the banked oval :thumbsup:

_
I was as fast or faster than the 1/4 scale cars on Freddies big oval !!!! <-- Bud
I seen that video.. it was awesome!

Hmmm here at this track even being banked that would probably mean broken cars... may have to find a middle ground... but Enduro, I'll have to keep a eye on that for possibilities as well.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy fathers day to all the dads out there :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Time for a new layout!!

We'll have a BIG "oval" with a nice road 

Don't forget...




START TIME IS 4PM (for all BRP Saturday points races)


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Time for a new layout!!
> 
> We'll have a BIG "oval" with a nice road
> 
> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> START TIME IS 4PM (for all BRP Saturday points races)


Looking forward to it


----------



## TangTester

Ugh you changed the start time. You think we will be done before 9:30?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Ugh you changed the start time. You think we will be done before 9:30?


I think so 

We've been getting 3 heats of 3100 oval, 1 heat road, 1 heat novice.


----------



## sg1

*Could this be the next layout....*

Maybe....


----------



## Mackin

I like it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

cool! Looks like a nice BIG track!


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> I think so
> 
> We've been getting 3 heats of 3100 oval, 1 heat road, 1 heat novice.


Will the novice and road only get one heat?


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> Will the novice and road only get one heat?


It all depends on how many enter those classes. We have had more than one heat of each in the past.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> It all depends on how many enter those classes. We have had more than one heat of each in the past.


Every race we have been to has had three. Just wondering

Ok, never mind. I'm thinking slow today and getting heats qualifying mixed up. Lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

One heat, but three rounds of qualifying. The number of heats are dependent on the number of entries.


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> One heat, but three rounds of qualifying. The number of heats are dependent on the number of entries.


I had major brain fade.


----------



## Racer649

I know this is not RC related but this is really a good magazine if you are into race engines. Check it out. Race Engine Technology. It's from England
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1wvd5/RaceEngineTechnology/resources/index.htm?referrerUrl


----------



## sg1

Track change over tonight 

If you want to stop out we'll be there from 4 till 6 or so.


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Track change over tonight
> 
> If you want to stop out we'll be there from 4 till 6 or so.


Thanks I will.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track is really cool! A true tri-oval! Road course should be lots of fun!


----------



## DWBryan

Hay guys, where is the farthest west track from you that you go to? Toledo?
Thinking I'll make a trip over your way instead of running here.
Maybe I can bring the 2 that are 1/2 interested along to fuel them up a bit... so far only 1 ran aprox 15 laps here and hasnt been back... sub rookie class.  well he did get 3 laps ina row once. I might make rookie class myself 
Not sure where all you guys run, only made it over your way once at classic? I think... years ago in the winter.
But had to put my Buick in a shop to get it going again.. only 1/2 what I paid for the car, what a bargan Grrrr.
Hay Tim.. lets make it a tristate showup for a nice oval/tri oval day. what ya think?


----------



## wazzer

Dave, it's been a while since I've made it to Ohio to race, so I was hoping to get out there this summer. I'll probably post a reply tomorrow if I can make it this Sat.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Track is really cool! A true tri-oval! Road course should be lots of fun!


I'm in for oval. Gino will not be there.


----------



## DWBryan

Hmmm I cant this weekend, wont have a car probably until mid of next week?? Its a front wheel drive and the engine,tranny, all came apart when busted out of frame... they said I was lucky... yea right!!!!!!!!
But perhaps next month if a comet dont crash on me or get hit by lightning or some other major malfunction happens I can maybe make it then.


----------



## old_dude

Micro_Racer said:


> Track is really cool! A true tri-oval! Road course should be lots of fun!


Almost a Daytona layout including the road course.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> Almost a Daytona layout including the road course.


I was thinking more Pocono with the tunnel bump


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> I'm in for oval. Gino will not be there.


How could you not bring Gino???

He's a fan favorite!!


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> How could you not bring Gino???
> 
> He's a fan favorite!!


Don't worry. I think Mia is going to give it a try this week. Everyone just look out. I think I need to set here car to only 1/4 throttle


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Don't worry. I think Mia is going to give it a try this week. Everyone just look out. I think I need to set here car to only 1/4 throttle


wow.... this is going to be fun!
Maybe I can talk "lessen" into coming out and filming it.


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> wow.... this is going to be fun!
> Maybe I can talk "lessen" into coming out and filming it.


I have a go pro camera. You could put it on you WGT car and pace the field. Lol


----------



## all4fun

wazzer said:


> Dave, it's been a while since I've made it to Ohio to race, so I was hoping to get out there this summer. I'll probably post a reply tomorrow if I can make it this Sat.


Tim, I won't be able to make it this Sat. because I'll be at a Graduation party.  I'll also miss the next race, July 14th, because I will be attending the Detroit Gold Cup Hydroplane boat race. I will, for sure, though, be at the Gate for the August 4th race.....:thumbsup: I can't wait!!  The guy's at the Gate put on a really fun race for everyone to enjoy. Great food too!!


----------



## Racer649

Anyone know the thread size on the rear axle of a brp car? I need to get a die to clean up the threads


----------



## DWBryan

SAE 5/40 I believe  I think that is what I used once and did the job


----------



## wazzer

Sorry, won't be able to make it out tomorrow, so ya'll have fun. July is out for me also, so I'll be planning on one of the two Aug. sessions.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sounds good Wazzer -look forward to racing with you in Aug!


----------



## DWBryan

Well lightning struck me again!!! so probably be aug for me also.
Was burning off weeds and crap around the track and somone called 911!!! 
Fire trucks responded and was told my place was on fire and they expected a structure fire... seen I had it under control but had to put it out anyway due to being called and that there is a fire band active I didnt know about... was told no ticket this time but will get the bill for the 911 response... sent 3 fire trucks 2 returned.
Just wanted to clean it up around the track since I had to sell the weed eater and can only mow so close to it without hitting concrete.
There goes my pay for awhile!! and only got 1/3rd of the job done!


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 2:00 !!!

Mike>> I will bring the 5-40 die for Your axle???


----------



## Racer649

BudBartos said:


> See You all about 2:00 !!!
> 
> Mike>> I will bring the 5-40 die for Your axle???


Thanks


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

Wayne,
I'll be there around 4:30ish. I'm racing Oval, and Gino will not be there. Anyone want to buy a newer BRP road car with a FUZE 8300kv motor?????


----------



## BudBartos

Dave Mizner may be interested in that Motor :drunk:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Dave Mizner may be interested in that Motor :drunk:


Just took a few late clients at work. I'm not going to make it. DAMMMITTT.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Really cool track tonight! You had to drive it and let off the throttle to be fast! Good news, we get to run on this track again!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes track was fast fun and challaging :thumbsup: Thanks all for coming out on such a nice day.


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Really cool track tonight! You had to drive it and let off the throttle to be fast! Good news, we get to run on this track again!


My car is faster than I am. Lol


----------



## Easy

Sounds like you guys had fun. Sure missed being there.


----------



## old_dude

It is a fun track to drive. You can be safe because there is a lot of room but to be fast you have to really drive three corners well.


----------



## Micro_Racer

And if you hit a wall, the track will make you PAY......

Big thanks to Wayne and Ron for coming up with a cool layout!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.....Enjoy


----------



## Easy

Remember, this is a "special" week......
(someone has a birthday)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

just curious......did anyone try a 9 tooth pinion for tri oval?


----------



## Micro_Racer

No, but a few people have tried an 11 tooth


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> No, but a few people have tried an 11 tooth


I thought the spec was 10 tooth?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> And if you hit a wall, the track will make you PAY......
> 
> Big thanks to Wayne and Ron for coming up with a cool layout!


That layout was ALL Ron!!

I actually had to work last week so I didn't have time to come up with something


----------



## DWBryan

Easy said:


> Remember, this is a "special" week......
> (someone has a birthday)


 Yep he does... Happy Birthday and rem your never too old to stay on top.:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Happy birthday Bud. Mine is Saturday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

You two are older than dirt. Surprised neither of you own the patent on dirt. Although even if you did, it would have expired long ago. :wave:


----------



## old_dude

I don't think Bud gets the "Golden Buckeye" card yet but another member of that club has a birthday soon also.


----------



## DWBryan

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site.....Enjoy


 shoot me the link of this please  Like to see the rundown of success.:hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next race July 14th. The only race scheduled in July! Come on out to get your BRP racing "fix". The points battle has really tightened up. Who will be able to tame the Tri-Oval, and take the lead? 

K-5 -will you be able to make it out?
David L. Come on out - the track has a nice big drivers stand (extended to the wall) and the stairs have been fixed to make it more accessible. 
OrangeRacer - where have you been this summer?!?! Come on out!
Good food, good racing, great group of racers, and a nice and cool indoor racetrack. 

See you all in a few weeks!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro i am scheduled to work all 4 saturdays in July. I should be off August 4th for that race..... looking forward to getting back out with you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

See you in Aug!


----------



## BudBartos

I can't wait that is one fun track :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan

Aug 4th? where is it? Bud and all say its a fun track, gotta try for it.. at least once this summer Im a gona get it done! car will be back this next 2 days.. est to fix 250.. bill $450 .. what a bargan!!!! Grrrrr
But should be good for another 10000 miles.. only has 200.000 now!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The BRP Summer series is held at the NORCAR track in Brunswick Ohio. The track does change monthly, so not sure what the Aug 4th track will look like - But I am sure it will be fun!
web site for NORCAR

www.norcarracing.com


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> The BRP Summer series is held at the NORCAR track in Brunswick Ohio. The track does change monthly, so not sure what the Aug 4th track will look like - But I am sure it will be fun!
> web site for NORCAR
> 
> www.norcarracing.com


Won't miss the next race! See you guys in a few weeks. Gino will be with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Happy 4th of July everyone !!! Hope to see You all on the 14th for the next series race :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone !!! Hope to see You all on the 14th for the next series race :thumbsup:


Same from here....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Have a happy and safe 4th! Be sure to post your pictures of your "rocket" BRP's


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Very warm 4th of July.

Micro i think i may make race next weekend.....my dr indicated to me that i might have flu like symptoms and not be able to attend work that day :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dr. Gerber can provide your boss a note if you like 

Hope you can make the race!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Check out the last race!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4220163&postcount=281


----------



## Racer649

Just spent the last two hours at the off road track In medina. Way to hot


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you who ever posted the races. I always like to see the the BRP cars in action.:wave:


----------



## mudguppydave

happy 4th of july everyone hey ron what's the chance of you getting your latemodel out of the rocking chair for the aug. 4 race dave w.


----------



## all4fun

mudguppydave said:


> happy 4th of july everyone hey ron what's the chance of you getting your latemodel out of the rocking chair for the aug. 4 race dave w.


Dave....I'm pretty sure Wazzer is going to bring his. But it would be nice if Ron could get his out for the Aug 4th race too. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

I will try and get it together. I need to do a tire body count!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stay cool today! I will be in my basement working on BRP cars


----------



## Easy

I just finished cutting my grass.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

I thought about cutting my grass today, then I stepped outside. A/C is my friend


----------



## Easy

The hottest I saw today was 98.9, so it was cooler here!! LOl


----------



## Racer649

100 on my thermometer


----------



## Easy

It is down to 96.7 here now, cold front must have moved through.....


----------



## mudguppydave

i hear some OLD guy from michigan has a birthday today:wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Rules*

Micro, Rules for road class? Same gearing, motors,batteries, and "run wutcha brung" ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Rules for road are the same as the 3100kv oval class - but you can run any body you like.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Stay cool today! I will be in my basement working on BRP cars


spent 8 hours working in that heat yesterday,,,,,think i lost 70 pounds

Bud cap henry ran well in wisconsin this weekend :thumbsup:

gate crew what time does racing start saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

4 pm doors open at 11


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> 4 pm doors open at 11


Gino and I will be there at 4:30 on Saturday!
I have a turnigy 1:4 brushless Go Kart, and I bent the front axle. Does anyone have spare parts for that Go Kart? I'm willing to trade the roller for a BRP if anyone is interested. Just send me a PM. -Pete


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> 4 pm doors open at 11


I can't wait !!!! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Mackin

Brats and weenies on the menu.


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

Can someone show me how to balance my car for proper oval racing? I am still hopping around the corners.  See you on Saturday, Gino is PUMPED!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Can someone show me how to balance my car for proper oval racing? I am still hopping around the corners.  See you on Saturday, Gino is PUMPED!:thumbsup:


I'm sure the BRP garage will be open!!


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I'm sure the BRP garage will be open!!


coool. You got front bumpers for gino???


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> coool. You got front bumpers for gino???


Gino doesn't crash, why does he need a bumper??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am sure Bud can bring a number to the track! 

see you all Sat!! We will have a few racers from the Akron area!!!!


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> I am sure Bud can bring a number to the track!
> 
> see you all Sat!! We will have a few racers from the Akron area!!!!


Bud if you have any bumpers I will take a few


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> Can someone show me how to balance my car for proper oval racing? I am still hopping around the corners.  See you on Saturday, Gino is PUMPED!:thumbsup:


Bring it over and I will check it out. I will also have some bumpers on the rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Bring it over and I will check it out. I will also have some bumpers on the rack. :thumbsup:


Gino has an older BRP(single front body mount). I have the newer BRP's, are we allowed to run with bumpers in road, and oval?


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> Gino has an older BRP(single front body mount). I have the newer BRP's, are we allowed to run with bumpers in road, and oval?


Yes You can !!!
Looks like there will be a good turnout this Sat some racers coming that have not bee running this summer and a couple of New Guys that have been running RC since it started :wave:

I think Tang is coming also


----------



## pete_p

budbartos said:


> yes you can !!!
> Looks like there will be a good turnout this sat some racers coming that have not bee running this summer and a couple of new guys that have been running rc since it started :wave:
> 
> I think tang is coming also


three bumpers please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

off to the track to open the doors! see everyone soon!


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> off to the track to open the doors! see everyone soon!


See you around 4:15-4:30ish. Gino is in for rookie, and I'm in for Oval! Hey Bud, If you have bumpers, I'll take three. If anyone is interested, I have a newer 1:10 Brushless system I think it's a 3900kv motor with esc. I'll trade it for BRP stuff! -Pete


----------



## pete_p

Had ALOT of fun tonight at "THE GATE"!!!! I'm learning how to control my car, and Gino did not break anything. Going to put our new bumpers on, then...It's go time! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Great day of racing !!! Thanks Micro for running the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Had a fun night of racing. Thanks to Micro for all his efforts yesterday, and to Bud for a great product.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks everyone for coming out! Great night of racing! It's nice to see a very full field! It's been some time since we have seen a D main at a summer race!

Every main had very close racing.... you could go from 1st to 5th with just a small tap of the wall.... 

Thanks to everyone who came out!!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks everyone for coming out! Great night of racing! It's nice to see a very full field! It's been some time since we have seen a D main at a summer race!
> 
> Every main had very close racing.... you could go from 1st to 5th with just a small tap of the wall....
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out!!!!



The 1 race I miss and there's down to a "D" main.... WOW!!

I think the next race we'll be seeing the Toledo/Michigan group 
If we have another "D" main Dave Berry will be able to run


----------



## old_dude

It was interesting to see the "A" qualifier with 5 cars running a train for 50 laps. And like Micro said the difference from first to fifth was who minimized their mistakes.
Really cool to race like that. I will miss that track so don't be surprised to see it back.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks micro and gate crew for a fun race yesterday :thumbsup:

With hobby shops being hard to find these days, where are you guys getting your paint and stickers/decals at ???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I get my paint at the local craft store (Michael's). I order my vinyl stickers from:
http://www.vinyl7.com/samples/?album=1&cover=0&occur=1

Keven has a BRP body, and will make just about any theme car you like. It is a little on the expensive side, but the quality and size are worth it!


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> The 1 race I miss and there's down to a "D" main.... WOW!!
> 
> I think the next race we'll be seeing the Toledo/Michigan group
> If we have another "D" main Dave Berry will be able to run


LOL...........and turn marshall too! 
Can't wait. Looks like there will be four of us coming.
Tim, Dave W., Matt, and myself.


----------



## pete_p

*Bumpers*

I just put our BRP front bumpers on. They are awesome! What a great addition to our favorite RC cars.


----------



## old_dude

all4fun said:


> LOL...........and turn marshall too!
> Can't wait. Looks like there will be four of us coming.
> Tim, Dave W., Matt, and myself.


I just ordered new tires for the MLM so bring them on guys.


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks micro and gate crew for a fun race yesterday :thumbsup:
> 
> With hobby shops being hard to find these days, where are you guys getting your paint and stickers/decals at ???



Pat Catan's in strongsville has fascolor but they call it something else. Next day signs in Strongsville can make most decal sets from scratch or can copy decal sheets. I was paying $5.00 for a full set.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Parma Faskolor is made by Createx, which is what Pat Catan's carries.


----------



## all4fun

old_dude said:


> I just ordered new tires for the MLM so bring them on guys.


Awesome!!! Tim and Dave will be real happy!! See ya on the 4th......I thing I need to go wake up some batteries.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> The 1 race I miss and there's down to a "D" main.... WOW!!
> 
> I think the next race we'll be seeing the Toledo/Michigan group
> If we have another "D" main Dave Berry will be able to run


Oh Yeh, Who won the "D" main? UMMM but tell people there was like 15 other racers in that class, and they were PRO'S.


----------



## sg1

Hey guys and girls!

I just placed an order with MRT to get in 10 more MRT transponders.
I know our house transponders haven't been working as well as we would like, so we have opted to get in the MRT's.

The house ones will still be there, but as they continue to malfunction we will be removing them 1 by 1.

If you have any questions please let me know


----------



## Toman Racing

Hey guys! I had a great time last sat and people were friendly! I am sure I will return back soon. By the way I got accident I brought home with house transponder I will bring back sorry keep up run the gate all the time


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good news

A crew is out today redoing the parking lot at the gate :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

K-5 CAPER said:


> Good news
> 
> A crew is out today redoing the parking lot at the gate :thumbsup:


Ah, then _The Post_ wasn't lying when they published an article last month stating that the parking lot at Laurel Square would be re-paved by the end of July.

About time. Who would rent out the empty store locations with a parking lot that looked like a war zone?


----------



## Micro_Racer

outstanding! It needed it!!!


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

We're gonna have a fun track layout for the 4ths race 

The oval will be a smaller then normal with the road track straight away outside of the oval using the full 90' length.

See everyone then!


----------



## Racer649

Max and I are going to be late for the Aug 4th race. We have a cub scout camp out next week. Hope to make it in time for the first heat.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Wayne you gotta pm.


----------



## BudBartos

One week till Racing FUN !!!! Who is coming? I know I will be and Pete and Ron that came out last race. Pete liked it soo much He stayed here in Ohio longer just so He could run again !!! Ron bought a complete Bud built RTR so He will be racing with us from now on :thumbsup:
Will Chuck M make it or does He have somthing to do?
The Toledo racers making it?
Come on out and check it out.:wave:

Also have the race dates for the winter series will post soon.


----------



## mudguppydave

myself dave b. and matt h. will be there and i believe tim wasser is coming also. see everyone on the 4th. dave w.


----------



## sg1

mudguppydave said:


> myself dave b. and matt h. will be there and i believe tim wasser is coming also. see everyone on the 4th. dave w.


I hope your mini latemodel turns 

It's gonna be a small oval with the road coarse on the outside


----------



## mudguppydave

it will turn, right into ron,lol


----------



## old_dude

Wow!! Let the smack begin.


----------



## sg1

I here there may be a few M18's coming out to play


----------



## Mackin

BudBartos said:


> One week till Racing FUN !!!! Who is coming? I know I will be and Pete and Ron that came out last race. Pete liked it soo much He stayed here in Ohio longer just so He could run again !!! Ron bought a complete Bud built RTR so He will be racing with us from now on :thumbsup:
> Will Chuck M make it or does He have somthing to do?
> The Toledo racers making it?
> Come on out and check it out.:wave:
> 
> Also have the race dates for the winter series will post soon.


 Don't worry Bud, I'll be there this weekend with BBQ and racing. I've raced the last two Sats. Thought you might come out. I'll bet we could find a car for you to run.


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin said:


> Don't worry Bud, I'll be there this weekend with BBQ and racing. I've raced the last two Sats. Thought you might come out. I'll bet we could find a car for you to run.


I would drive anything :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

The Toledo guys and Michigan guys will for sure be there! Dave W. and Matt H. from Toledo with Tim Wasser and myself from Mich. I will be bringing my M18 and if Geoff attends, that will make two M18's......hopefully Hobbywing and Wayne will have there's too. That would be cool!! :wave:


----------



## sg1

Just looking at the track for oval I am guessing 74 laps for TQ.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Just looking at the track for oval I am guessing 74 laps for TQ.....


74 laps will make you dizzy and have eyes crossed........sounds like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> The Toledo guys and Michigan guys will for sure be there! Dave W. and Matt H. from Toledo with Tim Wasser and myself from Mich. I will be bringing my M18 and if Geoff attends, that will make two M18's......hopefully Hobbywing and Wayne will have there's too. That would be cool!! :wave:


Sorry Dave, sitting this one out. Just raced the last two weekends in a row and stuff is piling up around the house. Good luck this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*This could be the layout *

This is shown as the road coarse being set up.
2 boards move and the oval is all ready!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like we will have some "short track" action this weekend!

maybe a good track to use some of my "smaller" rear tires!


----------



## sg1

I hope we get a good "Rookie" class this Saturday!

I'm working on an additional "treat" for that class


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> I hope we get a good "Rookie" class this Saturday!
> 
> I'm working on an additional "treat" for that class


Still have "Take Down Mike Wise" trophies? (not the plaques)


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> I hope we get a good "Rookie" class this Saturday!
> 
> I'm working on an additional "treat" for that class


Count max in but we will be late. Hope to make it in time for at least a little practice.


----------



## sg1

If anyone is looking for a little extra fun tonight we will be changing the track over from 4pm ish till ??


If anyone will be running late Saturday let me know so I can have you put in the puter


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> If anyone is looking for a little extra fun tonight we will be changing the track over from 4pm ish till ??
> 
> 
> If anyone will be running late Saturday let me know so I can have you put in the puter


Max and I are off to scout camp today. Ends at noon on Saturday enter max and I in the computer. I would think we will be there around 3. Thanks Wayne


----------



## dantec

*BRP Motor Analyzing Dyno*

Does anybody have the instructions for BRP Motor Analyzing Dyno that they can send me?
Or a site where they have them.


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> Sorry Dave, sitting this one out. Just raced the last two weekends in a row and stuff is piling up around the house. Good luck this weekend. :thumbsup:


Soooooooo........ just hire a "stuff is piling up around the house" person and come have some fun three weekends in a row!!   :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> This is shown as the road coarse being set up.
> 2 boards move and the oval is all ready!


Great looking layout Wayne. Looks like lots of fun......can't wait!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very cool short track was built tonight! Get ready to trade some paint Saturday!


----------



## sg1

I'm guessing the hot lap of the day will be a 3.4-3.5 

I'm going to be dizzy.....


----------



## sg1

Bud,

Payment sent!

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer

With 8 cars on the track, this should be just like Martinsville!


----------



## sg1

The track looks smooooth....

No more bumps under the driver's stand


----------



## Micro_Racer

With such a large road course, you should be able to use your LTO with no problem! Only $20 to run both Oval and Road!!!

I hear a few folks may be trying road racing!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> The track looks smooooth....
> 
> No more bumps under the driver's stand


Yep - cutting carpet = no fun 

seeing the BIG smile on Chuck M's face as he drove around the "bull ring" = priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep - cutting carpet = no fun
> 
> seeing the BIG smile on Chuck M's face as he drove around the "bull ring" = priceless :thumbsup:


Put max down for road to


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> With 8 cars on the track, this should be just like Martinsville!


may be more like "marshalville" :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am designing a "weeble wobble" BRP..... so it will always stay on its wheels


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> may be more like "marshalville" :thumbsup:


You won't have to run too far


----------



## BudBartos

Just a note gearing is 10/48 only. No lower ratios just to keep it simple.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Just a note gearing is 10/48 only. No lower ratios just to keep it simple.


That's what I like to here


----------



## CarbonJoe

Only 3100 Kv motors and 800mAh 2s LiPos as well!


----------



## Mackin

Short track car ready to go. This one is going to be great!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

racing at 4 correct


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> racing at 4 correct


Correct!


----------



## BudBartos

Going to be there early :thumbsup: So I can supply all with there BRP racing needs !!!

Tang>> You racing?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Can't make it as I will be spending my day in Oberlin before going to work at 5:00pm.


----------



## Mackin

Just picked up pork butt, got it ready for the smoker. Hope you guys are hungry!


----------



## CarbonJoe

The last time I called someone "pork butt", they weren't too happy about it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

CarbonJoe said:


> The last time I called someone "pork butt", they weren't too happy about it.


hope it wasnt a female carbon joe......or you were wearing a cup at the time:hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Crazy cool night of racing! This was one short track for the record books! 80 laps in 5 min! After the 10 min A main, I was dizzy!! Next race in 3 weeks, on a different track. What will it look like - come on out and see!!! So far this summer series we have had large ovals, D shaped ovals. Tri-Ovals, and small ovals......

Thanks Chuck M for the BBQ - that was very tasty!
Thanks Ron for all the tech work....that is always a thankless job!

Big thanks to Wayne for running the show....

And thanks to Bud for stocking all our parts!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

fun nite of racing cool little track...good to see toledo mich folks///// chuck your bbq was awesome good times :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Easy

Sure wish I was there. Bout with stomach flu has me down for the count.


----------



## mudguppydave

thanks to wayne,ron,micro and chuck for a great race. great track layouts and great food. always a great time racing with you ron:thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to everyone who came out to race. I hope you had a good time, I sure did!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats one oval track I wis I could hae run on. Looked like real cars going around that bull ring. Thanks NORCAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - get that oval car ready for next race!

Tim W - sorry you were feeling under the weather - I hope you can make it out to one of our races soon!!! - Get well....


Another race starting with a D main.... this summer series has been well attended! 

Thanks to all the BRP racers who have made this summer series one of the most competitive and exciting series I have been in!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Sure wish I was there. Bout with stomach flu has me down for the count.


Looks like something nasty has been going around.... a few racers feeling under the weather.... hope you get healthy soon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just had a chance to look at the Main's lap times.... all the cars in each main were just a few tenth from each other!!! close, fast, short track action!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Had another great great time racing at the gate. Chuck, as always, the pulled pork was great. The " bull ring" very short oval was a blast! I'm still a bit dizzy. LOL. Thanks again to Wayne, Michael, Ron and Chuck for all your efforts again for putting on this race for us all to enjoy. Congrats to all the winners.
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Just looking at the track for oval I am guessing 74 laps for TQ.....



can you believe 83 laps was TQ!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> can you believe 83 laps was TQ!


I was so dizzy...lol...

7 minutes into the main I thought I was going to fall over...lol...

Even with 8 cars out there it was a pretty clean run with alot of close racing.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How many laps were run in 10 minute main??


----------



## TangTester

You.were dizzy. I was on so many meds, my sinus were so mess up. I felt like I was watching the race and not running in it. I still can't believe how good I ran. Yes I was happy with 6th place.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> You.were dizzy. I was on so many meds, my sinus were so mess up. I felt like I was watching the race and not running in it. I still can't believe how good I ran. Yes I was happy with 6th place.


getting tangs dr number and script so i can run 7th :wave:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> How many laps were run in 10 minute main??


I think 161....


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

Had family in again from out of town on Saturday. When is the next BRP race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Aug 25th - this will be an Oval race only (no-road track)


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> You.were dizzy. I was on so many meds, my sinus were so mess up. I felt like I was watching the race and not running in it. I still can't believe how good I ran. Yes I was happy with 6th place.


Is that why you punted me off the track on the first lap?


----------



## TangTester

Yep. All punting done by me will be blamed on being sick!


----------



## CarbonJoe

What year did your sickness start?


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> Is that why you punted me off the track on the first lap?



Naaah, that's just Tang ! :tongue:


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

If anyone is interested in getting a MRT personal please let me know 
We have 10 left.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, more bad luck for Cap......broke a U joint last night at Knoxville


----------



## BudBartos

See that. He said luck it didn't break his leg :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

bud looks like he may be in c main tommorow.....ran well friday night :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....close racing!!!


----------



## all4fun

Tang.... hope you're feeling better.


----------



## pete_p

*BRP with Dynamite Fuze 8300kv*



Micro_Racer said:


> Aug 25th - this will be an Oval race only (no-road
> Gino and I will be there on the 25th! I am going to stick with Oval. I have a newer BRP road car RTR with Dynamite Fuze 8300kv for sale. It's in my picture album.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

anyone here that large r/c show.... at cleveland expo center....... not in chicago this year???????????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

not expo ........ix center by airport


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes oct 13 and 14 at ix center.......should run brp cars there


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yep. The hobby expo has had a location change from Chicago to Cleveland. Power Push, NORCAR, and other local companies were trying to put together a track/race event at this show, but due to timing were unable to make it happen this year. If this will be a yearly show in Cleveland, maybe one day we will see a BRP race at it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Speaking of the Hobby Expo, NORCAR is looking for volunteers to help at the Spectrum booth October 13th and 14th. Volunteers would help with the off road track - marshal and other track duties. If you sign up to help, you will receive a pass to get into the event for free! If you can help, please PM me for all the details and times.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just got home from racing karts at Lake county speedway,,,,,,what a blast.Kart rental was reasonable and were fast enough to get your attention :thumbsup:

Stopped off at hobbytown in mentor....Don D was there ...good to see him :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

:wave:Nice to see a friendly face come through the door.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Race this weekend at NORCAR - Oval 1/10th - come on out! Big open oval track!

Next weekend - BRP Oval only (no road) on same track as this weekend....


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> :wave:Nice to see a friendly face come through the door.


"friendly face"..... I never heard Dan called that....


----------



## DWBryan

Still sounds like you guys have just too much fun. 
Wanted to make a trip to OH, but have been in the hospital again... maybe this winter???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope you get better soon! This summer series has seen the most racers in a long time, a good indicator that the winter series should be huge!


----------



## BudBartos

Racing Racing Racing This Sat NORCAR at the gate !!!

OVAL only on the big track. Come out and join in the thrills and spills.


----------



## Easy

Hope to be there!!!!


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



BudBartos said:


> Racing Racing Racing This Sat NORCAR at the gate !!!
> 
> OVAL only on the big track. Come out and join in the thrills and spills.


We will be there! See you around 4:00. Hey since nobody wants my BRP 8300kv, I'm racing it DAMMIT!:thumbsup: Maybe nobody will notice?????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I plan on being there, Mybe a 12 tooth pinion will help. Just kidiing, maybe.:wave:


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> I plan on being there, Mybe a 12 tooth pinion will help. Just kidiing, maybe.:wave:


lol... I'll tech your car


----------



## ghoulardi

In the now famous words of some old dead guy..."It ain't cheatin' if you don't get caught". :devil:


----------



## all4fun

ghoulardi said:


> In the now famous words of some old dead guy..."It ain't cheatin' if you don't get caught". :devil:


Yeah, but when you do get caught, doesn't it make you feel really STUPID? I mean REEEEEEALY STUPID. Then you say to your self, was it really worth it?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I never felt stupid, it was fun to be fast every once in a while. But I never hide the fact I was having fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Donald Deutsch said:


> I never felt stupid, it was fun to be fast every once in a while. But I never hide the fact I was having fun.:thumbsup:


Having fun.....now that's what it's all about. Kinda like the sound of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

ghoulardi said:


> In the now famous words of some old dead guy..."It ain't cheatin' if you don't get caught". :devil:


It isn't cheatin if there is a BRP OPEN CLASS!:dude


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> It isn't cheatin if there is a BRP OPEN CLASS!:dude


We tried the open class once or twice...
It never had good results..lol..


----------



## sg1

There's only a small handfull of house transponders in the rack now.
Many of them have died.

If you use a house transponder please remember to take it right before your race and bring it back ASAP to charge 

We did get in MRT transponders if you want to upgrade to one of those.



See everyone Saturday!!


----------



## Racer649

all4fun said:


> Having fun.....now that's what it's all about. Kinda like the sound of that! :thumbsup:


Play by the rules and everyone has fun.


----------



## Easy

If it wasn't so far, I would be happy to come out and help with the track.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

looking like another Saturday at work 

Bud you have winter series schedule // hopefully ot going bye after september :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> looking like another Saturday at work
> 
> Bud you have winter series schedule // hopefully ot going bye after september :thumbsup:


With all the OT you work you should have enough money to buy BRP.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

It is been awhile, what time does racing start?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> It is been awhile, what time does racing start?


4:00 sharp !!!! For winter series were going to go back to 3:00 since there is going to be huge crowds :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

what time does doors open at the gate for brp, i need to dop off the cars and stuff? Take my daughter to get her hair done, and then come back to the gate for brp......................


----------



## Mackin

Doors open at 11am.


----------



## BudBartos

Whats on the menu for food Sat?


----------



## Mackin

I'm thinkin Italian sausage with peppers and onions.


----------



## ghoulardi

Saturdays for winter series ?


----------



## Racer649

Mackin said:


> I'm thinkin Italian sausage with peppers and onions.


Sounds Good


----------



## Mackin

ghoulardi said:


> Saturdays for winter series ?


Saturdays it is.


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin said:


> I'm thinkin Italian sausage with peppers and onions.


 Diruso !!!!!


----------



## jamesj

jamesj said:


> what time does doors open at the gate for brp, i need to dop off the cars and stuff? Take my daughter to get her hair done, and then come back to the gate for brp......................


well i'll need to dop off the cars and stuff......... Take my daughter to get her hair done, and then come back to the gate for brp......................we might be late save me and sandra a spot plsssssssssssssssssssss.........................


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> well i'll need to dop off the cars and stuff......... Take my daughter to get her hair done, and then come back to the gate for brp......................we might be late save me and sandra a spot plsssssssssssssssssssss.........................


I'll make sure there are 2 spots by Bud!!


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



sg1 said:


> I'll make sure there are 2 spots by Bud!!


We will be there for sure! Gino is ready with a brand new paint job, and I am ready for the new BRP OPEN clas! HaHaHa...:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Mackin said:


> Saturdays it is.


Mr Mackin,,,,,, guess what my father recently came across in his crazy collection of expensive die cast cars,,,,,, the jomac lightning 2000 that you sold to him circa 1947....... what an awesome find....... figured that car was long gone :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

See everyone at the track!


----------



## Mackin

K-5 CAPER said:


> Mr Mackin,,,,,, guess what my father recently came across in his crazy collection of expensive die cast cars,,,,,, the jomac lightning 2000 that you sold to him circa 1947....... what an awesome find....... figured that car was long gone :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:



That's pretty cool. One year at the ROAR Nats Jomac gave everyone running their car a Lightning 2000 t shirt.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great night of racing! Lots of close action! Nice job Bud on the TQ and win!


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Great night of racing! Lots of close action! Nice job Bud on the TQ and win!


Had a good time tonight


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



Racer649 said:


> Had a good time tonight


That oval track is AWESOME! Great night of racing. Thank goodness for the BRP front bumpers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Had a great time. Track was great, good friends, doesn't get any better than this....


----------



## BudBartos

Big track with real close racing !!! Thanks ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud
Where is the winter schedule?


----------



## BudBartos

On the wall at the gate !!!! Will post here soon.


----------



## Easy

I thought you said it was already posted here. Sorry
Don


----------



## DWBryan

Through a friend I received a mini wireless spy cam... put in on my brp and ran some laps on the track just looking at the screen and not directly at the car on the track.. it was a challenge to say the least... a full race with this tech in corp-ed I think would be a BLAST!!! tryed to put it on VHS and no luck.. my VCR didn't get a thing.. going to try a cell cam on it and put it on the computer?? think it will work pointing it at the screen??? But has anyone else done this yet?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Speaking of the Hobby Expo, NORCAR is looking for volunteers to help at the Spectrum booth October 13th and 14th. Volunteers would help with the off road track - marshal and other track duties. If you sign up to help, you will receive a pass to get into the event for free! If you can help, please PM me for all the details and times.


If you would like to help promote NORCAR, get a free entry to the Hobby Expo, and 1/2 off a NORCAR shirt, send me a PM! We are still looking for volunteers....

:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on my web site.... Enjoy!


----------



## Micro_Racer

ONLY 1 MORE RACE IN THE SUMMER SERIES!!

The points are very tight! 

Sept 8th - Last points race
Sept 29th - Awards and non-points race!!!
Be sure to come on out the 29th to get your trophy and flyer for the Winter Series Dates!

BRP 3100Kv Class = Bigest running class at NORCAR!
If you are looking for fierce competition, This is for YOU!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mike Buca - please send me a PM with your email address....thanks,


----------



## Micro_Racer

Be sure to check out the new thread for the winter series!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=371956

enjoy!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So I think we are going to leave the "big" oval track we raced on last weekend down for the next race. So no road course. Any thoughts?


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> So I think we are going to leave the "big" oval track we raced on last weekend down for the next race. So no road course. Any thoughts?


If you're talking about the Sept 8th race that I am planning on going to, I would be bummed and I'm sure a few would also be. But it's up to you guys.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I can live with no road race on the 8th.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> So I think we are going to leave the "big" oval track we raced on last weekend down for the next race. So no road course. Any thoughts?


Could just lay some boards out on the big oval.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Could just lay some boards out on the big oval.


Yeah!!


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> Yeah!!


I think Dave is stuffing the ballot box for changing the track and adding a road layout!


----------



## BudBartos

You don't have to change the track. There is pleanty of room to put some boards in and make a simple road couse.


----------



## old_dude

If you guys only knew how much work was going to be put into "The Gate" before the 8th. You would understand why the track probably won't change.
Just to explain this, because of the extent of the work between now and the next race time will be in tight supply. Not complaining just mentioning a major reason. But we will see. ( little birde told me this)


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> If you guys only knew how much work was going to be put into "The Gate" before the 8th. You would understand why the track probably won't change.


You're retired.... you have LOTS of time!!

What could you be possibly doing... cleaning the floors and painting the walls


----------



## sg1

I have a few ideas on getting an easy road track set up with the current oval 

5 boards and lots of dots


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I have a few ideas on getting an easy road track set up with the current oval
> 
> 5 boards and lots of dots


I love dots :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> I have a few ideas on getting an easy road track set up with the current oval
> 
> 5 boards and lots of dots


just my 2 cents....sounds like you are doing it anyway Wayne , but if you have people coming in from 2 hr ride that would like road also good idea to accomodate them....good guys from toledo area want them back as much as we can....keep car counts up and everyone having good time..... me i will be doing what they say is last Saturday overtime for awhile :thumbsup::thumbsup: you gate guys do nice job !!


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> just my 2 cents....sounds like you are doing it anyway Wayne , but if you have people coming in from 2 hr ride that would like road also good idea to accomodate them....good guys from toledo area want them back as much as we can....keep car counts up and everyone having good time..... me i will be doing what they say is last Saturday overtime for awhile :thumbsup::thumbsup: you gate guys do nice job !!


I just want K-5 to be happy 
I aim to please.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

It takes a lot of work to get the floors semi clean! 

Remember - this is a club track, as such volunteers are welcome to help clean, build tracks, and help with concessions/tech during race days.... 

with any luck, nice clean floors, new paint on the walls, and new scented candles by Sept 8th.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> just my 2 cents....sounds like you are doing it anyway Wayne , but if you have people coming in from 2 hr ride that would like road also good idea to accomodate them....good guys from toledo area want them back as much as we can....keep car counts up and everyone having good time..... me i will be doing what they say is last Saturday overtime for awhile :thumbsup::thumbsup: you gate guys do nice job !!


Outstanding! Hope to see you racing at the track (and maybe help build the tracks?)  :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> It takes a lot of work to get the floors semi clean!
> 
> Remember - this is a club track, as such volunteers are welcome to help clean, build tracks, and help with concessions/tech during race days....
> 
> with any luck, nice clean floors, new paint on the walls, and new scented candles by Sept 8th.....:thumbsup:


Micro, just want to thank yourself, Wayne, Ron and Chuck and anyone else that helps put in all there personal time and effort into making the Gate one of the premier tracks to race at. I for one, want you all to know how much it is appreciated and can't wait to attend the Sept. 8th race. We should all feel very fortionate that we all have a track to race at in the first place. I'm trying to round up more Toledo guys too. :thumbsup: 
Dave B.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Dave - Looking forward to racing with the Toledo crew! See you on the 8th!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Dave - Looking forward to racing with the Toledo crew! See you on the 8th!


Dave Willey won't be making the trip the 8th.....family plans, but Matt might be there with me...he's checking his plans for the coming week. Regardless, I will be there for sure, and I'm bring a (must see) surprize with me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Less than a week !!! See You all there Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Will not be able to make the 8th. or the 29th. 
Sorry
Don


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



BudBartos said:


> Less than a week !!! See You all there Sat :thumbsup:


We'll be there! Turning my timing all the way up!!! Just kidding, I didn't become the one time "D" main champion by cheating.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

maybe you can make it a 2 time champ?!?!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Or 18!


----------



## all4fun

What time do the doors open on the 8th?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Last race of the series this weekend !!!!


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> What time do the doors open on the 8th?


What time would you like them to be open??

We'll be there around 10 finishing up the transformation


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> What time would you like them to be open??
> 
> We'll be there around 10 finishing up the transformation


Just wanted to know what time "you" were planning on opening them, thats all.....thanks.  I definately want to sleep in tommorrow morn'.....have a long drive ahead of me. Been putting in a lot of time in at work this week and really need to catch up on some needed sleep.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I should be at the track around 9'ish


----------



## pete_p

*Summer series*



Micro_Racer said:


> I should be at the track around 9'ish


Last race of the series on Saturday? Oh, it's on! Gino is going to DESTROY something. We need video of this one. If his BRP does not break on Saturday after the last year of ABUSE, we need a BRP Youtube commercial. Anyone who crashes as much as that kid NEEEEDs a BRP front bumber: That bumper saved his car many times kast week. thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma's first year of racing was by far the most abuse a BRP could have been subjected to! I believe that is when BRP started to make the front bumper! My personal favorite crash was when she turned right into the poll at Feeddies track. It was like a bell had rung. That crash sheared off the axel. Impressive.


----------



## Toman Racing

Last day for summer? Sept 29 is last day?


----------



## BudBartos

Toman Racing said:


> Last day for summer? Sept 29 is last day?


last day for points. No points on 29 just awards and FUN racing.


----------



## ghoulardi

all4fun said:


> Just wanted to know what time "you" were planning on opening them, thats all.....thanks.  I definately want to sleep in tommorrow morn'.....have a long drive ahead of me. Been putting in a lot of time in at work this week and really need to catch up on some needed sleep.


 Looks like someone needs to get their priorities in order.:dude:


----------



## jamesj

well i have sandras new body painted and servo fixed, but really will a front bumper help save a servo? Any ways me and sandra will be there. The rookie class needs to build the brp cars like tanks............


----------



## jamesj

by the way i need the web sight for the points had to get another computer and this computer needs that web sight micro..........


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> by the way i need the web sight for the points had to get another computer and this computer needs that web sight micro..........


https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great day for racing! Come on out


----------



## Easy

I would love to, but am really drugged up and shouldn't drive. Have to attend a benefit dinner anyways, so I will mot be able to be out until next series starts 
Don


----------



## pete_p

*BRP at the Gate*



Micro_Racer said:


> Great day for racing! Come on out


If anyone out there is on the fence about racing at "The Gate", Just do it! My son and I started racing together last year, and it has been a GREAT experience. I hope he continues racing for years to come. The guys at The Gate are sooo helpful. The first day I was there, Wayne spent the whole time helping me get started. Thanks Wayne, Mike, Bud and everyone else at the Gate! Tonight was fun, see you guys in a few weeks to get my last place award:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next up - Trophy Night!

Sept 29th - We will have the trophy presentation before we start racing. 

The points are tight this summer...Who will take the top spots??!!??


Big thank you to everyone who came out this summer. This was the biggest summer turn-out we have seen in over 5 years! The racing is extremely competitive, with a very small difference between the B and A mains..... 

A few more RTRace Oval cars have been sold! We have new racers starting in the Rookie class! 

This upcoming winter series will be very exciting!


----------



## old_dude

Yesterdays racing was very cool. The track had speed and required a really good handling car. It was a great prelude to the wrap up of the summer points season. 
Next up at "The Gate" for any of you that is the Vegas IIC warmup race next Friday and Saturday with a open practice day on Sunday. If you ever were interested in taking the next step up to a 1/12 or 1/10 scale this would be a great opportunity to check it out.


----------



## all4fun

I always have a good time racing at the Gate, and last night was another fun time. Thanks to the entire Norcar crew and congratulations to all the winners. Looking forward to the upcoming winter series. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*NORCAR Thanks the BRP Racers!*

NORCAR would like to thank the BRP racers who have competed in our Summer Series. The track is able to stay open and grow because of you! Below is an email that went out to all 2011 - 2012 club members. If you are not a club member, please consider joining!!!


*The NORCAR Board wants to thank you for your support and patronage over the past race season. Because of you, a lot of exciting changes have occurred at our track. As a reminder, memberships expire at the end of September. The board would like to encourage you to renew your membership. NORCAR now has single ($50) and family ($75) memberships (see www.norcarracing.com for all the details). Renew your membership today!

This past year NORCAR has reached some very important milestones. Your board set goals and executed on them in three major categories – Organization, Finance, and Track Improvements. Below are some of the highlights in each category that were accomplished this past race season.

Organization – Becoming a Club/Non-Profit:

1.	NORCAR created, adopted, and filed with state and federal agencies our Charter. The Charter is a list of guidelines the board follows. This was an important step for use to become a club.
2.	Registered with the State of Ohio our club name– Northern Ohio Radio Controlled Auto Racers as a Non-Profit business.
3.	Applied and received our Federal Tax ID Number
4.	Voted in a board of 7 club members

Finance – Laying the groundwork to be a viable club

1.	Ensured we had transparency with club funds. Voted in a Treasurer who is responsible for auditing all club transactions.
2.	Liquidated unused club assets to help bolster income (need funds to cover operating cost for the first 3 months)
3.	Opened NORCAR banking and PayPal accounts. Each with safeguards to prevent unauthorized use.
4. Established long-term policies to ensure our club has the funds to operate within our means.

Track Improvements – Ensuring we have a family friendly, modern, and clean track to race on.

1.	Updated the race computer and software.
2.	Reconfigured the pit area to maximize racers and aisle space. 
3.	Installed blinds on front windows to minimize sun glare.
4.	Bathrooms were painted
5.	The track and pit area was re-painted.
6.	The floors were cleaned
7.	The back room was organized and un-used items sold.
8.	The drivers stand stairs were re-done per code, and “kid” stools were made
9.	The front of the drivers stand was built out and painted.
10.	Installed projector to display race results
11.	New web site and Facebook page
12.	Contracted for a dumpster to remove track trash

The NORCAR board had some extremely challenging hurdles to overcome this past year. Because of the hard work and dedication of your 2011 – 2012 board:
•	Wayne Gerber
•	Chuck Mackin
•	Ron Mick
•	Brain Wedge
•	Chuck Smith
•	Joe Klebau 
•	Michael Elwood

NORCAR today is a first class race club that has gained national recognition. 

I encourage you to thank the board members next time you see them at the track.

Going into the 2012 – 2013 Race Season, we are excited to announce our new NORCAR Board:
•	Wayne Gerber
•	Chuck Mackin
•	Brian Wedge
•	Joe Klebau
•	Michael Elwood
•	Mike Buca
•	Steve Schuttenberg

2012 -2013 currently scheduled NORCAR improvements
1.	New carpet
2.	Repair HVAC system

Thank you, and see you at the track!

The NORCAR Board
*

NORACR is dedicated to ensuring we (the BRP racers) have a fun, exciting, and competitive track to enjoy our little cars on. 

See you all on Sept. 29th - Trophy day!!! :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thank you Micro and all NORCAR board members all of you do an excellent job. Looking forward to many more races at the Gate. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

A big "thank you" to the folks at The Gate. Hope to make many more races there in the coming series.

Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

norcar probably is 30 plus years ago first got started in american modeler back room ask Don Smolik if he remembers....... first prez was ron schur....my dad was treasurer,,,, bad spelling


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> norcar probably is 30 plus years ago first got started in american modeler back room ask Don Smolik if he remembers....... first prez was ron schur....my dad was treasurer,,,, bad spelling


I remember going to board meetings with my dad and sister and there were 60 or 70 people there. Then going out afterwards with Al Gumbach to watch him and my dad shoot pool...lol.. That was probably 1981 or 82.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> norcar probably is 30 plus years ago first got started in american modeler back room ask Don Smolik if he remembers....... first prez was ron schur....my dad was treasurer,,,, bad spelling


Rons house I was there when came up with name had to be in 1980.


----------



## TangTester

I still miss Al. He would have loved Brp racing, but would have hated brushless motors!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I still miss Al. He would have loved Brp racing, but would have hated brushless motors!


No He would rewind them also.


----------



## pete_p

*Oval chassis*

Bud, thanks again! I put Gino's new oval chassis on, and we are ready for Saturday. See you soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer

this Saturday - Trophy Day!!!!

If you raced this summer series, come on out to collect your trophy or pit box sticker!

Trophy ceremony will start at 4pm, then we will have a non-points race!

This is a great opportunity to get your Winter Series car ready!!

Also Bud will have some important updates to share!!!

come on out - see everyone at the tack!!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> this Saturday - Trophy Day!!!!
> 
> If you raced this summer series, come on out to collect your trophy or pit box sticker!
> 
> Trophy ceremony will start at 4pm, then we will have a non-points race!
> 
> This is a great opportunity to get your Winter Series car ready!!
> 
> Also Bud will have some important updates to share!!!
> 
> come on out - see everyone at the tack!!


Hope the "updates" can be shared with those of us that will not be there.
Sure wish it was another day, but I will be in New York on the 29th.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Hope the "updates" can be shared with those of us that will not be there.
> Sure wish it was another day, but I will be in New York on the 29th.
> Don


Big update is there is now a battery claiming rule. $8.00 gets any racers battery. You can take Your plug off but lead wires must not be cut at the battery!!!!
So don't go and spend too much $$ LOL Gate sells packs for $5.00.

Also motor claim will change slightly. Claimed Motors will be metered if not within spec range they will be destroyed person claiming will get $$ back and the person running that motor that was found illegal will loose 5 points from total at end of series after through outs are taken off.

So PLEASE NO CHEATING !!!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Big update is there is now a battery claiming rule. $8.00 gets any racers battery. You can take Your plug off but lead wires must not be cut at the battery!!!!
> So don't go and spend too much $$ LOL Gate sells packs for $5.00.
> 
> Also motor claim will change slightly. Claimed Motors will be metered if not within spec range they will be destroyed person claiming will get $$ back and the person running that motor that was found illegal will loose 5 points from total at end of series after through outs are taken off.
> 
> So PLEASE NO CHEATING !!!!!



Thanks, nothing for me to worry about.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 3 more days to trophy night! 

Be sure to subscribe to the 2012 -2013 Winter Series thread - First series race will be October 20th (Oval only)....

Check www.norcarracing.com for all scheduled races. BRP's can run on the NORCAR points dates if 3 or more racers attend. 

NORCAR would like to encourage all local racers to become a member. Year membership is $50 (valid through Sept 2012 - Sept 2013). Support your local track! Many area tracks have closed (Indiana, Michigan) - NORCAR can only survive with support of the local racers! You can sign-up for a membership Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track all set. Nice oval (the size of Freddie's) and an easy wide open road course! Doors open at 10 trophy's at 4 then a non-points race! See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## jamesj

omg the track the size of freddies omg i thought this was the gate..........................not freddies.......................


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> omg the track the size of freddies omg i thought this was the gate..........................not freddies.......................


omg ////// lafol///// lafmofao////// 2 tracks similar in size.....omg ....fbi ....nfl.....ups......nasa....brp.....usa....ussr....usps....nato.....wwe....wwf....what a coincidence


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> omg ////// lafol///// lafmofao////// 2 tracks similar in size.....omg ....fbi ....nfl.....ups......nasa....brp.....usa....ussr....usps....nato.....wwe....wwf....what a coincidence



What are all these people doing up at 3:55 am.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Thank you Summer Series Racers!*

A BIG thank you to all 47 Drivers that raced in the 2012 Summer Series! This was a record turnout for a summer series!!


Top 5 in the Rookie Class
Max Buca
Emma Elwood
Katelyn Schuttenberg
Sandra Jones - Tie for 4th
Gino Packard - Tie for 4th

Top 5 in 3100Kv Stock Class
Steve Schuttenberg
Ron Mick
Michael Elwood
Patrick Barber
Dave Mizer
Complete list is on my web site......:wave:


Next race - 1st race of the Winter Series - October 20th. Doors open at 11, racing at 3pm...


----------



## BudBartos

Great summer racing series !!! Thanks to the NORCAR crew and all those that came out and supported :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Pictures are up on the FB page.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Great summer racing series !!! Thanks to the NORCAR crew and all those that came out and supported :thumbsup:


Had alot of fun at the gate. Can't wait til winter series starts. Oh, watch out Bud likes to kick people's cars! HaHa, just kidding Bud. Love my BRP cars. Hey Micro, that new FlySly Lipo radio is AWESOME.


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> Had alot of fun at the gate. Can't wait til winter series starts. Oh, watch out Bud likes to kick people's cars! HaHa, just kidding Bud. Love my BRP cars. Hey Micro, that new FlySly Lipo radio is AWESOME.


I didn't kick it You ran into My foot and now it hurts


----------

